# Corn Dogs, Wading, and Driveling...



## Les Miles (Jul 27, 2011)

Slip killed the old one before I could post this so I'll just start the next one. 





slip said:


> Yeah well my red button finger is gettin kinda twitchy





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good, Otis or Les Miles will be an excellent target for you to practice on.



Watch it Miguel/60Grit/Scooter1 

There's always a need to have a corn dog around. 

Besides... who else will give the hula-hooping report if I get banded?


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 28, 2011)

first post


----------



## magoo (Jul 28, 2011)

Seth better go night-night afore slip catches him up past his bedtime and does somethin' only mods do when they been at it too long. (Howdy Seth)


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 28, 2011)

Coffee ready yet?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 28, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Coffee ready yet?



Coffee sounds pretty good right now.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 28, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Coffee sounds pretty good right now.



I will brew a pot right now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Coffee ready yet?





Kendallbearden said:


> Coffee sounds pretty good right now.



Just ask and yea shall find.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 28, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just ask and yea shall find.



After seeing that picture, now i want to go to waffle house!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 28, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> After seeing that picture, now i want to go to waffle house!



Did you say awful house ????  Cause that is the way is was with the last two visits to the famous yellow restaurant in my area.

Good Morning to all of my fellow drivelers.  HAPPY THURSDAY to all of you.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 28, 2011)

Morning folks...


Dang t smells funny in here... Smells like day old stale greasy fried corn dogs...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 28, 2011)

Morning everyone.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 28, 2011)

Howdy folks. I like lots of ketchup and mustard on my corndog. uhmm hmmmm.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 28, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Morning folks...
> 
> 
> Dang t smells funny in here... Smells like day old stale greasy fried corn dogs...



I suppose that's better than that tired, worn-out, wet dog smell we all witnessed after the Liberty Bowl.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 28, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks. I like lots of ketchup and mustard on my corndog. uhmm hmmmm.



Ever tried the corn dog pizza?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 28, 2011)

Dang trigger happy new mod. I can see there is going to be a huge learning curve with this one. Oh, and morning all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 28, 2011)

morning folks


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang trigger happy new mod. I can see there is going to be a huge learning curve with this one. Oh, and morning all.



Details please... 


Oh and hey Liber...uh I mean Quack.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Details please...
> 
> 
> Oh and hey Liber...uh I mean Quack.


Do some readin corn dog, you'll figure it out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 28, 2011)

Ya'll have fun today. I'm going to get some fresh air. There is a all too familiar stench about the place here lately.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ya'll have fun today. I'm going to get some fresh air. There is a all too familiar stench about the place here lately.



That was me. Sorry 

Morning folks. Have a good day!

My first driveling post. Just popped that cherry tomato.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2011)

Good Morning, Friday Eve


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 28, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> That was me. Sorry
> 
> Morning folks. Have a good day!
> 
> My first driveling post. Just popped that cherry tomato.



You do know that you're required to send a bottle of bourbon to each driveler once you have entered our realm right??? It's part of the super secret initiation. 





mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning, Friday Eve




Morning Mud... you never answered my question about giving me an update on your rooster did ya?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> That was me. Sorry
> 
> Morning folks. Have a good day!
> 
> My first driveling post. Just popped that cherry tomato.


 I wondered how long it'd be!



mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning, Friday Eve


 Oh yeah!!!
You got a race Sat.nite?


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 28, 2011)

Morning Keebsy weesy


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning Keebsy weesy


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You do know that you're required to send a bottle of bourbon to each driveler once you have entered our realm right??? It's part of the super secret initiation.



What will it be? Kentucky? One of these days I'll bring it



Keebs said:


> I wondered how long it'd be!



Guess I had to break the phobia. Ya'll are mean to the Floridians. But I can take it because I know the truth.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You do know that you're required to send a bottle of bourbon to each driveler once you have entered our realm right??? It's part of the super secret initiation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bad , you were gone when i came in. the rooster and chickens are doing fine, i guess he just wanted to show em he was the man Now they pesterize him all day , They will peck at his comb.  I am glad they get along now though. I think he has the biggest set of lungs of any rooster i've seen. You can here him crow from across town


Keebs said:


> I wondered how long it'd be!
> 
> 
> Oh yeah!!!
> You got a race Sat.nite?



No sir , this Sat i am free. Have one Aug. 6th.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> Guess I had to break the phobia. Ya'll are mean to the Floridians. But I can take it because I know the truth.


 You're a FLORIDIAN?!?! There goes the neighborhood!!
j/k'ing, if you can put up with this bunch, the more the merrier!



Hooked On Quack said:


>






mudracing101 said:


> No _*sir *_, this Sat i am free. Have one Aug. 6th.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You're a FLORIDIAN?!?! There goes the neighborhood!!
> j/k'ing, if you can put up with this bunch, the more the merrier!



Morning Is you is or is you aint my baby


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2011)

Moanin'.....I'm likin this cloud cover, but need the grass to dry out to commence cutting.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You're a FLORIDIAN?!?! There goes the neighborhood!!
> j/k'ing, if you can put up with this bunch, the more the merrier!



Tennessee born, Bama raised, lost in a swamp down here and can't find my way out. Yet


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> Tennessee born, Bama raised, lost in a swamp down here and can't find my way out. Yet




Which swamp? I did a little plunderin` around down there for a spell, a long time ago.


Mornin` folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> What will it be? Kentucky? One of these days I'll bring it
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I had to break the phobia. Ya'll are mean to the Floridians. But I can take it because I know the truth.




I like Floridians, as long as ya'll keep letting me come down and catch all your trout, triptails, flounder, and reds, you can kill all the GA deer you want!!




Jeff C. said:


> Moanin'.....I'm likin this cloud cover, but need the grass to dry out to commence cutting.





Didja try disconnecting the neutral cable on yo battery to see if that would clear your computer and make the check engine light go off??


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Is you is or is you aint my baby


 NOT when you call me _*SIR*_!   



Jeff C. said:


> Moanin'.....I'm likin this cloud cover, but need the grass to dry out to commence cutting.


got a little soaking yesterday evenin', gonna need cuttin at my house too!



Lukikus2 said:


> Tennessee born, Bama raised, lost in a swamp down here and can't find my way out. Yet


Hhhhmmm, you're in the clear then, you weren't born there nor transplanted from the Nawth!



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.


 Mornin your grouchiness!



Hooked On Quack said:


> I like Floridians, as long as ya'll keep letting me come down and catch all your trout, triptails, flounder, and reds, _*you can kill all the GA deer you want!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I like Floridians, as long as ya'll keep letting me come down and catch all your trout, triptails, flounder, and reds, you can kill all the GA deer you want!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not yet Quackster....I will today though!!

Dang.....a bird just flew into the window screen, bet he's got a major headache


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Which swamp? I did a little plunderin` around down there for a spell, a long time ago.
> 
> 
> Mornin` folks.



Swamp of retirees and bad politics  (Leesburg area)



Hooked On Quack said:


> I like Floridians, as long as ya'll keep letting me come down and catch all your trout, triptails, flounder, and reds, you can kill all the GA deer you want!!



Just don't catch them all


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin your grouchiness!



Howdy Darlin`!  



Lukikus2 said:


> Swamp of retirees and bad politics  (Leesburg area)





I was a little further north, in the Scrubs, around the Oklawaha River, Hog Valley, and the 9 Mile Swamp. I fooled around there for a year or two.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Not yet Quackster....I will today though!!
> 
> Dang.....a bird just flew into the window screen, bet he's got a major headache


 Yesterday had one bird fly slap dab into the windshield and not far up the road, another one just bumped into it!  I started looking for swarms then and having flashbacks to that movie, Birds!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> NOT when you call me _*SIR*_!



 I just realized what the heck i did Sorry i thought i was posting to Nic. I'm so sorry , please forgive me.  Guess my mind was somewhere else.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 28, 2011)

Let's see now we have the grouchy moderator, the youngin' moderator,  and the ruttin' moderator. Who's next. Come on Quack step up dude.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I just realized what the heck i did Sorry i thought i was posting to Nic. I'm so sorry , please forgive me.  Guess my mind was somewhere else.



Way too late for excuses mudman.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> Swamp of retirees and bad politics  (Leesburg area)
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't catch them all



 Why is your Avatar not wearing any pants


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Way too late for excuses mudman.



 I goofed


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I just realized what the heck i did Sorry i thought i was posting to Nic. I'm so sorry , please forgive me.  Guess my mind was somewhere else.


 MmmmmHhhhmmmmm, yeah, I know what ya think of me now!



Sterlo58 said:


> Let's see now we have the grouchy moderator, the youngin' moderator,  and the ruttin' moderator. Who's next. Come on Quack step up dude.


 He'd step up, they just won't anoint!



Sterlo58 said:


> Way too late for excuses mudman.


he's got more groveling to do!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm a goof


we know that already!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I was a little further north, in the Scrubs, around the Oklawaha River, Hog Valley, and the 9 Mile Swamp. I fooled around there for a year or two.



I use to have a place in the scrubs and loved it but it wasn't for the GF. Usually hunt Lake Delancy (Salt Springs) and love the Oklawaha, definetly God's country just wrong state. Never been to 9-mile but it's on my list. 



mudracing101 said:


> Why is your Avatar not wearing any pants



It's to hot for pants


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> MmmmmHhhhmmmmm, yeah, I know what ya think of me now!
> 
> 
> He'd step up, they just won't anoint!
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


..........


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 28, 2011)

Mornin folks! 
Heyyy keebies!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I wondered how long it'd be!
> 
> 
> Oh yeah!!!
> You got a race Sat.nite?



Hey wait a minute,   why you wanna know what i'm doin sat. night anyway


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Mornin folks!
> Heyyy keebies!


 Heeyyy chuckiepoo!!  How r u?



mudracing101 said:


> Hey wait a minute,   why you wanna know what i'm doin sat. night anyway


 nevermind now!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Heeyyy chuckiepoo!!  How r u?
> 
> 
> nevermind now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I like Floridians, as long as ya'll keep letting me come down and catch all your trout, triptails, flounder, and reds, you can kill all the GA deer you want!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Not yet Quackster....I will today though!!
> 
> Dang.....a bird just flew into the window screen, bet he's got a major headache



Hey Mill.....just checked the neg. on battery, it did the trick.

Believe it or not, I believe IT was the reason the 'check eng' light was on. It was loose on the battery. When I went to take it off, it moved and pulled right off. I slipped it back on and when I went to loosen the screw, the upper portion of it cracked in half. It's OEM and is a split type clamp with an upper and lower section that tightens as you tighten it. I was able to tap it down so the lower portion tightened on it though Maybe it'll hold 

Anyway, the light went off, saved me a trip back to the shop, for now.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Mill.....just checked the neg. on battery, it did the trick.
> 
> Believe it or not, I believe IT was the reason the 'check eng' light was on. It was loose on the battery. When I went to take it off, it moved and pulled right off. I slipped it back on and when I went to loosen the screw, the upper portion of it cracked in half. It's OEM and is a split type clamp with an upper and lower section that tightens as you tighten it. I was able to tap it down so the lower portion tightened on it though Maybe it'll hold
> 
> Anyway, the light went off, saved me a trip back to the shop, for now.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Let's see now we have the grouchy moderator, the youngin' moderator,  and the ruttin' moderator. Who's next. Come on Quack step up dude.




Noooooooo!!!  I like being in the game, not on the sidelines looking in!!






mudracing101 said:


> Hey wait a minute,   why you wanna know what i'm doin sat. night anyway




Hmmmmmmmm . . .




Jeff C. said:


> Hey Mill.....just checked the neg. on battery, it did the trick.
> 
> Believe it or not, I believe IT was the reason the 'check eng' light was on. It was loose on the battery. When I went to take it off, it moved and pulled right off. I slipped it back on and when I went to loosen the screw, the upper portion of it cracked in half. It's OEM and is a split type clamp with an upper and lower section that tightens as you tighten it. I was able to tap it down so the lower portion tightened on it though Maybe it'll hold
> 
> Anyway, the light went off, saved me a trip back to the shop, for now.






Jeff, leave the cable off for 10-15 minutes so it can clear your computer, then reattach.  Had a Chevy that the brake light would come on, and that would fix it.  Had to do it a couple times a year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Mornin folks!
> Heyyy keebies!



Hey chuck!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Noooooooo!!!  I like being in the game, not on the sidelines looking in!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10-4, I did. I'll keep a check on it, probably gonna have to get another battery terminal for it now though. I don't trust that one anymore.

Preciate it, Your Quackness!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2011)

Fried flathead catfish nuggets, cheese grits and fries , i'm out to lunch!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm alright , keeb. Hope ur well!

Whut say Jeffrey!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Fried flathead catfish nuggets, cheese grits and fries , i'm out to lunch!!!!!!!!!!!!1



I'll probably eat some more grass today!!! 

CYL!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> I'm alright , keeb. Hope ur well!
> 
> Whut say Jeffrey!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2011)

Mmmmmmmm!!!   Grilled deerburger, with melted hoop cheese, hickory smoked bacon, and big ole slab of mater, grilled fresh sweet corn, and a piece of jalapeno, cheese stuffed sausage, and a bag of Bugles and a diet Pepsi!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmm!!!   Grilled deerburger, with melted hoop cheese, hickory smoked bacon, and big ole slab of mater, grilled fresh sweet corn, and a piece of jalapeno, cheese stuffed sausage, and a bag of Bugles and a diet Pepsi!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


>





Check yo phone I sent you a pic!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmm!!!   Grilled deerburger, with melted hoop cheese, hickory smoked bacon, and big ole slab of mater, grilled fresh sweet corn, and a piece of jalapeno, cheese stuffed sausage, and a bag of Bugles and a diet Pepsi!!



Hiiiiiiiiiiiii. I thought you would be having soup.


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmm!!!   Grilled deerburger, with melted hoop cheese, hickory smoked bacon, and big ole slab of mater, grilled fresh sweet corn, and a piece of jalapeno, cheese stuffed sausage, and a bag of Bugles and a diet Pepsi!!



Holy cow dude .....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 28, 2011)

slip said:


> Holy cow dude .....



Good afternoon Mr. Slip Mod. Can i get you any thing for lunch today? Perhaps a filet mignon or a whole venison backstrap? If you need anything just let me know, buddy.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Check yo phone I sent you a pic!!


 nuttin's come thru..............



slip said:


> Holy cow dude .....


 kinda my thoughts too............ he totally ruined it with the diet pepsi in my opinion...............



BBQBOSS said:


> Good afternoon Mr. Slip Mod. Can i get you any thing for lunch today? Perhaps a filet mignon or a whole venison backstrap? If you need anything just let me know, buddy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmm!!!   Grilled deerburger, with melted hoop cheese, hickory smoked bacon, and big ole slab of mater, grilled fresh sweet corn, and a piece of jalapeno, cheese stuffed sausage, and a bag of Bugles and a diet Pepsi!!



 Where you from boy.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where you from boy.


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where you from boy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll probably eat some more grass today!!!
> 
> CYL!!!


Thats fine , just don't smoke it


Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmm!!!   Grilled deerburger, with melted hoop cheese, hickory smoked bacon, and big ole slab of mater, grilled fresh sweet corn, and a piece of jalapeno, cheese stuffed sausage, and a bag of Bugles and a diet Pepsi!!


Sounds good Except for the diet pepsi part


BBQBOSS said:


> Good afternoon Mr. Slip Mod. Can i get you any thing for lunch today? Perhaps a filet mignon or a whole venison backstrap? If you need anything just let me know, buddy.



Suck up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiii. I thought you would be having soup.









slip said:


> Holy cow dude .....



Whaaaaaaa??





Keebs said:


> nuttin's come thru..............
> 
> 
> kinda my thoughts too............ he totally ruined it with the diet pepsi in my opinion...............





Check again???


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Check again???


nope...........   you sending it to my cell or to the house?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where you from boy.





Keebs said:


>





slip said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> Thats fine , just don't smoke it
> 
> Sounds good Except for the diet pepsi part
> 
> ...










It was either DP or water!!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmm!!!   Grilled deerburger, with melted hoop cheese, hickory smoked bacon, and big ole slab of mater, grilled fresh sweet corn, and a piece of jalapeno, cheese stuffed sausage, and a bag of Bugles and a diet Pepsi!!



Dadgumit man, you made my burger, brocolli and mashed taters go away and I'm hungry again.

Need my FedEx #?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It was either DP or water!!!


 I'da picked water..............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> nope...........   you sending it to my cell or to the house?





Duhhhhhhhh . . .  (let me double check)




Lukikus2 said:


> Dadgumit man, you made my burger, brocolli and mashed taters go away and I'm hungry again.
> 
> Need my FedEx #?




I don't think you'd like the leftovers . . .




Keebs said:


> I'da picked water..............





All's I drink is Diet Pepsi and Diet Coke????



Besides the occasional beer and mixed drank!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All's I drink is beer and mixed dranks!
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the occasional Diet Pepsi and Diet Coke!



There, fixed it fer ya.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Duhhhhhhhh . . .  (let me double check)
> All's I drink is Diet Pepsi and Diet Coke????
> Besides the occasional beer and mixed drank!





BBQBOSS said:


> There, fixed it fer ya.


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> There, fixed it fer ya.



Thats what i was thinkin ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> There, fixed it fer ya.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> There, fixed it fer ya.





Keebs said:


>





slip said:


> Thats what i was thinkin ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


>






Is this muck with Quack day and nobody told me??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is this muck with Quack day and nobody told me??



Dont look at me , no one told me neither


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is this muck with Quack day and nobody told me??



When ISN'T it ??  Nobody told me!!! 

Late lunch.....leftover from da udder night, vegetable plate wiff bizkits and gravy


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is this muck with Quack day and nobody told me??



I thought it was tomorrow,  they must be warming up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> When ISN'T it ??  Nobody told me!!!
> 
> Late lunch.....leftover from da udder night, vegetable plate wiff bizkits and gravy





threeleggedpigmy said:


> I thought it was tomorrow,  they must be warming up.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is this muck with Quack day and nobody told me??





Jeff C. said:


> When ISN'T it ??  Nobody told me!!!
> 
> Late lunch.....leftover from da udder night, vegetable plate wiff bizkits and gravy





threeleggedpigmy said:


> I thought it was tomorrow,  they must be warming up.


ding, ding, ding!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont look at me , no one told me neither





Jeff C. said:


> When ISN'T it ??  Nobody told me!!!
> 
> Late lunch.....leftover from da udder night, vegetable plate wiff bizkits and gravy





threeleggedpigmy said:


> I thought it was tomorrow,  they must be warming up.





Keebs said:


> ding, ding, ding!!






Alright den, DING DING, da gloves are coming off.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm innocent , i'm tellin ya


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Alright den, DING DING, da gloves are coming off.


 SERIOUS PLAY TIME NOW!!!!!!!



mudracing101 said:


> I'm innocent , i'm tellin ya


 MmmmHhhhmmm sssuuuuuuure you are, after alllll dem pm's???


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Alright den, DING DING, da gloves are coming off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2011)

slip said:


>





You got sumpin to say too ???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> SERIOUS PLAY TIME NOW!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> MmmmHhhhmmm sssuuuuuuure you are, after alllll dem pm's???



 Now thats low even for you


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2011)

It's five and ya'll know what time that means, out of da way!! peace out


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> It's five and ya'll know what time that means, out of da way!! peace out



Take care Mud


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Now thats low even for you


Yes MA'M!!!!!!!!!! 



mudracing101 said:


> It's five and ya'll know what time that means, out of da way!! peace out


Latergator!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2011)

slip said:


> Take care Mud









See ya!


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> See ya!



You too Keebs ...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 28, 2011)

slip said:


> You too Keebs ...



Just push the auto button Slip, this crew can run themselves. I am about out of here also


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Just push the auto button Slip, this crew can run themselves. I am about out of here also





Yep, pretty much the only self moderated thread on the forum!!



Another hour and half for me . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, pretty much the only self moderated thread on the forum!!
> 
> 
> 
> Another hour and half for me . . .





This is the truth. And I commend ya`ll for it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 28, 2011)

Keebs,
I just gotta ask.  Who is that fellow in the middle of your avatar?  I know that he is one of the luckiest guys that I know of by having his arms around two really pretty ladies.  In fact, I think that he is so lucky that he already knows what the winning lottery numbers are going to be tomorrow night so iff'n you can get him to share that info with me, I will be glad to share the winnings with you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2011)

fried flounder, fried skrimp, fried okra, and french fries. One pan does it all! 
May add some Lima beans to cut the grease intake( with bacon of course).


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 28, 2011)

Ahhhhh.... HOME.


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> fried flounder, fried skrimp, fried okra, and french fries. One pan does it all!
> May add some Lima beans to cut the grease intake( with bacon of course).



Holy cow ..... sounds great.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> This is the truth. And I commend ya`ll for it.





We used to get a lil rowdy sometimes, but everybody has pretty much figured their limitations!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We used to get a lil rowdy sometimes, but everybody has pretty much figured their limitations!!



That or they are out of wiggle room infractions. 

Geez, this quest for better flounder gigging lights is harder than i thought it would be.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2011)

Evenin'.....I've cut all the grass I can stand for one day!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We used to get a lil rowdy sometimes, but everybody has pretty much figured their limitations!!



Oh yea.  You're one to talk.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We used to get a lil rowdy sometimes, but everybody has pretty much figured their limitations!!



that's because all the ones who didn't figure it out in time done got themselves banded


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> that's because all the ones who didn't figure it out in time done got themselves banded



He's skeered of slip. Don't blame him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs,
> I just gotta ask.  Who is that fellow in the middle of your avatar?  I know that he is one of the luckiest guys that I know of by having his arms around two really pretty ladies.  In fact, I think that he is so lucky that he already knows what the winning lottery numbers are going to be tomorrow night so iff'n you can get him to share that info with me, I will be glad to share the winnings with you.





I`m a lucky old codger.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin'.....I've cut all the grass I can stand for one day!!!



Me too. I gave him a haircut.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Me too. I gave him a haircut.



I'd scalp that rascal if he were mine!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 28, 2011)

Quick fly by...hi and bye.  Back to the workshop...turning pens today!


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh lawd i about had to kill somebody ...


walked in the garage and the feezer door is open, its a huge chest freezer and who knows how long its been left open, but all i lost was a few things of okra and tomaotes on the top .... its got my whole garden season and deer in there, it woulda been bad if it had gone on un-noticed any longer.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2011)

slip said:


> Oh lawd i about had to kill somebody ...
> 
> 
> walked in the garage and the feezer door is open, its a huge chest freezer and who knows how long its been left open, but all i lost was a few things of okra and tomaotes on the top .... its got my whole garden season and deer in there, it woulda been bad if it had gone on un-noticed any longer.



If it has a lock, use it.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> If it has a lock, use it.



Yeah cause Bama's Messicans might not have had much success with his fishing poles.


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> If it has a lock, use it.



I dont think it has a lock, and it was mom that did it.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 28, 2011)

slip said:


> I dont think it has a lock, and it was mom that did it.



talk to DEE. He can probably find you a lock on an old freezer laying on the side of the road somewhere. Heck, me may already have one laying around somewhere.


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> talk to DEE. He can probably find you a lock on an old freezer laying on the side of the road somewhere. Heck, me may already have one laying around somewhere.



 Oh lawd


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah cause Bama's Messicans might not have had much success with his fishing poles.



dat' right, you better run.... 
between work and weather, i didn't make it to the lease. Reckon we are going in blind saturday if Fishbro still wants to go. I'm on call next week so i gotta give it a shot this weekend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh yea.  You're one to talk.



Hush it gal friend!!  I'm waiting on my prize . . .




Kendallbearden said:


> that's because all the ones who didn't figure it out in time done got themselves banded



Mebbe . . .




mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's skeered of slip. Don't blame him.




I've popped zitz bigger than Slip . . .




boneboy96 said:


> Quick fly by...hi and bye.  Back to the workshop...turning pens today!




You go bouyyyyyyyyy!!!!  Just filled out the envelope and will be mailed in the morning!!




slip said:


> I dont think it has a lock, and it was mom that did it.





Yo mom is a sweetie!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> talk to DEE. He can probably find you a lock on an old freezer laying on the side of the road somewhere. Heck, me may already have one laying around somewhere.





Ewwwwwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2011)

Frozen pizza...oh well


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2011)

Okay brothers and sistas, I'm outta here, gotta spend some quality time wit da witch, er uhm, wife . . .


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwww!!!



 I'm sure he'll clean the animal guts off first.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay brothers and sistas, I'm outta here, gotta spend some quality time wit da witch, er uhm, wife . . .



You're a brave man for saying that....very brave. I'm convinced women have an alarm that goes off whenever their men talk about them, and I can hear hers going off from here. 

How comfortable is your couch?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Frozen pizza...oh well



it's not delivery...it's the 99 cent cheap-o walmart off brand pizza. At least in my freezer it is anyway.


Mmmmm, pepperoni.......i think.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay brothers and sistas, I'm outta here, gotta spend some quality time wit da witch, er uhm, wife . . .



Later bro...


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yo mom is a sweetie!!!


But that wouldnt put 200lbs of veggies back in da freezer!

Got lucky this time we did.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay brothers and sistas, I'm outta here, gotta spend some quality time wit da witch, er uhm, wife . . .





Kendallbearden said:


> it's not delivery...it's the 99 cent cheap-o walmart off brand pizza. At least in my freezer it is anyway.
> 
> 
> Mmmmm, pepperoni.......i think.


No kidding.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> it's not delivery...it's the 99 cent cheap-o walmart off brand pizza. At least in my freezer it is anyway.
> 
> 
> Mmmmm, pepperoni.......i think.



Purty much!!! Hot sauce added....


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 28, 2011)

This thread died in a hurry. Guess it's past most of y'alls bedtimes.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> This thread died in a hurry. Guess it's past most of y'alls bedtimes.



Naw, just finished a very late supper, watching "Suits", and checking the bama foobaw forums.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 28, 2011)

Anybody here?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Anybody here?



Howdy, TPaw! 
Just kinda bouncing around and watching tv.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, just finished a very late supper, watching "Suits", and checking the bama foobaw forums.


There is a football forum that will still let you in??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2011)

I was exploring parts of the forum I rarely go


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> There is a football forum that will still let you in??





Congrats on the mod job Rutt.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 28, 2011)

Well, looks like its alive and well again


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I was exploring parts of the forum I rarely go



Me too, I've been reading the political forum.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Me too, I've been reading the political forum.



I read in there quite often, rarely post though.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I read in there quite often, rarely post though.



i gotta stay away from the political forum. A man can get himself banded real quick in there.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I read in there quite often, rarely post though.


I never post in there!


Kendallbearden said:


> i gotta stay away from the political forum. A man can get himself banded real quick in there.



Yep


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> There is a football forum that will still let you in??



I'm not banded from Bama forums! 
Just all the Tennasty forums, Auburn, Ole Miss, Texas, Michigan State, Penn State, and i lost count of all the others.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> i gotta stay away from the political forum. A man can get himself banded real quick in there.




I just tip toe around in there....I like knowing who the enemy is!!!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm not banded from Bama forums!
> Just all the Tennasty forums, Auburn, Ole Miss, Texas, Michigan State, Penn State, and i lost count of all the others.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm not banded from Bama forums!
> Just all the Tennasty forums, Auburn, Ole Miss, Texas, Michigan State, Penn State, and i lost count of all the others.



what about UGA?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2011)

Slip finally got to blow his whistle!!! 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6164151#post6164151


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Slip finally got to blow his whistle!!!
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6164151#post6164151


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Slip finally got to blow his whistle!!!
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6164151#post6164151






Not laughing at slip, dang it bama 

What is also funny is that I was just reading that thread and thought about slip


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> what about UGA?



We don't play UGA enough to bother with them. Besides, the Sports Forum here generally has all the info i need on UGA.
Penn State was my personal best. Banned after one post.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> We don't play UGA enough to bother with them. Besides, the Sports Forum here generally has all the info i need on UGA.
> Penn State was my personal best. Banned after one post.



Good job!  
Good luck topping that record.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Good job!
> Good luck topping that record.



I can't wait till next season. We play Michigan. They are gonna love me!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 28, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Quick fly by...hi and bye.  Back to the workshop...turning pens today!



Turned a few today!      Now it's bed time.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm not banded from Bama forums!
> Just all the Tennasty forums, Auburn, Ole Miss, Texas, Michigan State, Penn State, and i lost count of all the others.


Sorry about that!!........Missed the Bama part


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Turned a few today!      Now it's bed time.


Your killing me. Beautiful work! 
bottom pic 2nd from left and third from right. PM me a price quote, Please sir.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 28, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Turned a few today!      Now it's bed time.


Good looking work there Bob!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 28, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Turned a few today!      Now it's bed time.



Them's purty


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Turned a few today!      Now it's bed time.



Dang those are nice.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 28, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Turned a few today!      Now it's bed time.



Very nice


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 28, 2011)

Out of beer again, but I found a couple bottles of wine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2011)

slip said:


> Dang those are nice.



Sure are....may have to acquire a couple of those myself!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 28, 2011)

wow, everybody got on here all at once!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 28, 2011)

that was fun


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 28, 2011)

Ohhh those are some purty pens!! 

Might hafta get me one.. wonder if Bob turns bowls too? I need me a good butter bowl


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> wow, everybody got on here all at once!



That seems to happen, it'll be dead for three hours and bam ... in 5 minutes time the whole zoo crew shows up.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 28, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> wow, everybody got on here all at once!


Happens every time 


Seth carter said:


> that was fun





SnowHunter said:


> Ohhh those are some purty pens!!
> 
> Might hafta get me one.. wonder if Bob turns bowls too? I need me a good butter bowl


Hey Snowy 


slip said:


> That seems to happen, it'll be dead for three hours and bam ... in 5 minutes time the whole zoo crew shows up.



Zoo crew! That's a good name for this bunch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2011)

Gonna call it a night folks...y'all sleep well!!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna call it a night folks...y'all sleep well!!



Night Jeff


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jul 28, 2011)

Even I decided to pop back in and say Hey!  Been a couple of weeks I think.

Everyone behaving???


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna call it a night folks...y'all sleep well!!



Night dude.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 28, 2011)

slip said:


> That seems to happen, it'll be dead for three hours and bam ... in 5 minutes time the whole zoo crew shows up.



who you referring to as zoo crew spicifically?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 28, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Even I decided to pop back in and say Hey!  Been a couple of weeks I think.
> 
> Everyone behaving???



you've missed quite a few bannings if you've been gone for a  couple weeks. So i guess that would be a NO to answer your question


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> that was fun



How was church with the girlfriend? Since your here, i assume it wasn't human sacrifice night.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna call it a night folks...y'all sleep well!!


Later Jeffro!!



fitfabandfree said:


> Even I decided to pop back in and say Hey!  Been a couple of weeks I think.
> 
> Everyone behaving???


Bout time!!.........Hope all has been well with you!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jul 28, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> you've missed quite a few bannings if you've been gone for a  couple weeks. So i guess that would be a NO to answer your question





See what happens when I stay away.  I need to hang out more and keep everyone in line!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jul 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Later Jeffro!!
> 
> Bout time!!.........Hope all has been well with you!!



Eh... you know, if it's not one teen it's another.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 28, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> See what happens when I stay away.  I need to hang out more and keep everyone in line!



we've got a couple new mods to do that. I don't think there is any keeping these fellers in line though


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> How was church with the girlfriend? Since your here, i assume it wasn't human sacrifice night.



it was great


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 28, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Eh... you know, if it's not one teen it's another.


Done my duty in that department!!........He's moved out, and on his own now!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm outta here. Night, ya'll!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm outta here. Night, ya'll!



nighty night. Sleep tight. Don't let the demented squirrel in your avatar bite.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 28, 2011)

Just now showing up to the party... what a long day. Somebody catch me up on the day's events.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Just now showing up to the party... what a long day. Somebody catch me up on the day's events.



you missed about 180 posts on here


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 28, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> we've got a couple new mods to do that. I don't think there is any keeping these fellers in line though


Hi


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 28, 2011)

243Savage said:


> Hi



hello


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 28, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> you missed about 180 posts on here





243Savage said:


> Hi


Does this one need some watchin??


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Does this one need some watchin??



This bunch always needs watchin.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Does this one need some watchin??



You referring to me or savage??


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> We don't play UGA enough to bother with them. Besides, the Sports Forum here generally has all the info i need on UGA.
> Penn State was my personal best. Banned after one post.



Stay away from the LSU forums or the hex will continue. Maybe one day we'll decide to give you your flag & pole back too. 



Kendallbearden said:


> you missed about 180 posts on here



I just blasted through the drivel and caught up on the days lies and tall tales. 



243Savage said:


> Hi



Hello  Need a spotter for some target practice over in the SF? 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Does this one need some watchin??



Me! Me! Me!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 28, 2011)

I'll be right back... I gotta geaux check my big red button thread


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 28, 2011)

243Savage said:


> This bunch always needs watchin.






Kendallbearden said:


> You referring to me or savage??


 I guess since you are cuttin, and runnin you have figured that one out!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I guess since you are cuttin, and runnin you have figured that one out!!






Hey.... anyone up for some hula-hoopin'


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 28, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Even I decided to pop back in and say Hey!  Been a couple of weeks I think.
> 
> Everyone behaving???



FF&F, you are getting really good at this disappearing act.      Are you sure that you are not a magician too ????  The only things that you missed lately were some departures, some new arrivals and in the middle of all of that, the TSA personnel hand searched every one of us here.  That was a lot of fun too !!!       

Can't you tell, we miss you whole bunches.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Me! Me! Me!





Les Miles said:


> I'll be right back... I gotta geaux check my big red button thread


What was it you was asking me, and slip about over there??


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I guess since you are cuttin, and runnin you have figured that one out!!



whaaaa? I ain't done nothin 

I'm just running before nic gets here. He scares me


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 28, 2011)

OH YEAH, page 5


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What was it you was asking me, and slip about over there??



I was asking your thoughts on the subject at hand. Whether you had considered the possibility of using it since your recent promotion?


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 28, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> whaaaa? I ain't done nothin
> 
> I'm just running before nic gets here. He scares me



No need to worry about Nic. His hawks are dull, his aim is bad, and he's as harmless as a newborn puppy.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> No need to worry about Nic. His hawks are dull, his aim is bad, and he's as harmless as a newborn puppy.



we talking newborn pitbull or newborn chiwawa?


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 28, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> we talking newborn pitbull or newborn chiwawa?



More of one of those sissified poodle types...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> More of one of those sissified poodle types...



Now who's the one cuttin and runnin?


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 28, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Now who's the one cuttin and runnin?



I may be funny at times but I ain't stupid.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I was asking your thoughts on the subject at hand. Whether you had considered the possibility of using it since your recent promotion?


The need for such action hasn't presented itself yet!!!...........You willing to offer up an opportunity??


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The need for such action hasn't presented itself yet!!!...........You willing to offer up an opportunity??



Give quack a day or two, i'm sure you'll get an opportunity 

Or we can always bring otis back. Then you can use that red button until your finger goes numb


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I may be funny at times but I ain't stupid.



skeeerdy cat


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The need for such action hasn't presented itself yet!!!...........You willing to offer up an opportunity??



eh eh... eh eh


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> skeeerdy cat



You go first... show me how it's done.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jul 29, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Done my duty in that department!!........He's moved out, and on his own now!!



My oldest pulled his first BIG mistake 2 nights ago, and is now sitting in a cell.  I told him to make himself comfortable because I am not getting him out.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2011)

Gas tank is empty... I am headed to bed. Ya'll be good in here.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You go first... show me how it's done.



I didn't say that i wasn't a skeeerdy cat too


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 29, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> My oldest pulled his first BIG mistake 2 nights ago, and is now sitting in a cell.  I told him to make himself comfortable because I am not getting him out.



ruh-roh!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 29, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> My oldest pulled his first BIG mistake 2 nights ago, and is now sitting in a cell.  I told him to make himself comfortable because I am not getting him out.


Good decision on your part!!


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> My oldest pulled his first BIG mistake 2 nights ago, and is now sitting in a cell.  I told him to make himself comfortable because I am not getting him out.



Uh oh.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2011)

Two things 







and


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 29, 2011)

I fixed it for ya 




gobbleinwoods said:


> THREE things
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 29, 2011)

T G I F


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Turned a few today!      Now it's bed time.





Dawn's gonna love the HAWT pank one!!!  Thanks bro!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 29, 2011)

GOOD MORNING, DRIVELERS.

Happy Friday to all of you.  I went to bed late last night so I slept a little late this morning.  Now if I can just get my rear in gear because I have a lot of things to do today.

I hope all of you stay cool and hydrated especially over the next few days cause the weatherman said that it was going to be hotter than "street-walkers" convention.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Morning Folks

Hope everyone has a great day, It's Friday


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Two things
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kendallbearden said:


> I fixed it for ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...





boneboy96 said:


> T G I F





Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's gonna love the HAWT pank one!!!  Thanks bro!!





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING, DRIVELERS.
> 
> Happy Friday to all of you.  I went to bed late last night so I slept a little late this morning.  Now if I can just get my rear in gear because I have a lot of things to do today.
> 
> I hope all of you stay cool and hydrated especially over the next few days cause the weatherman said that it was going to be hotter than "street-walkers" convention.





Lukikus2 said:


> Morning Folks
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day, It's Friday



FRIDAY!!   Mornin people


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Two things
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Kendallbearden said:


> I fixed it for ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...





boneboy96 said:


> T G I F





Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's gonna love the HAWT pank one!!!  Thanks bro!!





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING, DRIVELERS.
> 
> Happy Friday to all of you.  I went to bed late last night so I slept a little late this morning.  Now if I can just get my rear in gear because I have a lot of things to do today.
> 
> I hope all of you stay cool and hydrated especially over the next few days cause the weatherman said that it was going to be hotter than "street-walkers" convention.





Lukikus2 said:


> Morning Folks
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day, It's Friday





mudracing101 said:


> FRIDAY!!   Mornin people



Good Friday Mornin Folks!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2011)

Mornin Jeffro


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2011)

Mernin Mudro!! What's on the agenda for dis weekend??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin Mudro!! What's on the agenda for dis weekend??



Gotta fix the wifes car Work on the mud truck, but might be in your neck of the woods this afternoon and if i'm lucky stop by Summit racing on the way home.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2011)

_* Finally FRIDAY!!!


*_​


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 29, 2011)

FRIDAY!!! 

Oh wait.. that don't mean nuttin here 

Mornin Folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> FRIDAY!!!
> 
> Oh wait.. that don't mean nuttin here
> 
> Mornin Folks!



Mornin Snowy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Gotta fix the wifes car Work on the mud truck, but might be in your neck of the woods this afternoon and if i'm lucky stop by Summit racing on the way home.



That ain't too far off.....maybe 15 miles.



Keebs said:


> _* Finally FRIDAY!!!
> 
> 
> *_​




Hope it's a good'un!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 29, 2011)

Mornin Mud  Gonna find a nice bog to run the truck through this weekend?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 29, 2011)

Well fellers as y'all are checking in, i'm going to be checking out. Didn't sleep none last night, so i'm going to catch up on it while i can. Y'all don't let this place get too crazy while i'm gone. I don't wanna miss nothin too exciting.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That ain't too far off.....maybe 15 miles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where i'm going is within ear shot of the track, i think a lil closer to ya


SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Mud  Gonna find a nice bog to run the truck through this weekend?



Not this weekend, i'm free


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> FRIDAY!!!
> 
> Oh wait.. that don't mean nuttin here
> 
> Mornin Folks!



I kinda know what you mean....

Mornin Schmoo 



Kendallbearden said:


> Well fellers as y'all are checking in, i'm going to be checking out. Didn't sleep none last night, so i'm going to catch up on it while i can. Y'all don't let this place get too crazy while i'm gone. I don't wanna miss nothin too exciting.




Get some rest dude!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> FRIDAY!!!
> 
> Oh wait.. that don't mean nuttin here
> 
> Mornin Folks!






I know what ya mean Snowie, most Fridays are just another day!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> FRIDAY!!!
> 
> Oh wait.. that don't mean nuttin here
> 
> Mornin Folks!


 Naaww, it's always a party here!
Mornin Sista!



Jeff C. said:


> That ain't too far off.....maybe 15 miles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You & me both! 



Kendallbearden said:


> Well fellers as y'all are checking in, i'm going to be checking out. Didn't sleep none last night, so i'm going to catch up on it while i can. Y'all don't let this place get too crazy while i'm gone. I don't wanna miss nothin too exciting.


Us? crazy? naaaawwwww!!!!!!!! 


Good mornin Mudslinger.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Where i'm going is within ear shot of the track, i think a lil closer to ya
> 
> 
> Not this weekend, i'm free




You going to be there for a while??


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Where i'm going is within ear shot of the track, i think a lil closer to ya, and this weekend, i'm easy!!!


----------



## fredw (Jul 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> _* Finally FRIDAY!!!
> 
> 
> *_​



Only two more days till Monday


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2011)

fredw said:


> Only two more days till Monday


 NNNOoooooooooooooo, don't say the "M" word!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2011)

fredw said:


> Only two more days till Monday


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2011)

fredw said:


> Only two more days till Monday





Look at Mr. Fred, gonna come in here and  !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Look at Mr. Fred, gonna come in here and  !!!


 ain't he one of the *original* psa'ers???


----------



## fredw (Jul 29, 2011)

You just have to love those Mondays.  Not only do you get a boring weekend out of the way, but you have another opportunity to get back to work, helping to improve the bottom line of the company you work for, build on the satisfaction/self estem you get from a job well done, continue to hone your work skills, and to be in the company of "like minded" individuals.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2011)

fredw said:


> You just have to love those Mondays.  Not only do you get a boring weekend out of the way, but you have another opportunity to get back to work, helping to improve the bottom line of the company you work for, build on the satisfaction/self estem you get from a job well done, continue to hone your work skills, and to be in the company of "like minded" individuals.



Looks like we need to work on your weekend skills to begin with!


----------



## fredw (Jul 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Look at Mr. Fred, gonna come in here and  !!!



A fellow needs to do something.....all of the forums I usually follow are in mid-summer doldrums.  Nothing happening in the turkey forum, the fishing forum is just talking about green fish and bottom feeders, deer hunting forum is slow now that the corn law passed and the excitement died down, Slip and Ruttinbuck are doing all of the work for the mods......so I decided to post something in the campfire forum (I try to do that at least once a year).


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2011)

fredw said:


> A fellow needs to do something.....all of the forums I usually follow are in mid-summer doldrums.  Nothing happening in the turkey forum, the fishing forum is just talking about green fish and bottom feeders, deer hunting forum is slow now that the corn law passed and the excitement died down, Slip and Ruttinbuck are doing all of the work for the mods......so I decided to post something in the campfire forum (I try to do that at least once a year).



There's always the Political or Spiritual forums...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

fredw said:


> A fellow needs to do something.....all of the forums I usually follow are in mid-summer doldrums.  Nothing happening in the turkey forum, the fishing forum is just talking about green fish and bottom feeders, deer hunting forum is slow now that the corn law passed and the excitement died down, Slip and Ruttinbuck are doing all of the work for the mods......so I decided to post something in the campfire forum (I try to do that at least once a year).





Fred, let`s you and me load up, head west, freeload off Mr. Savage, and make him take us to some backcountry trout water.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Naaww, it's always a party here!
> Mornin Sista!
> 
> 
> ...


Good Morning pooky poo



Jeff C. said:


> You going to be there for a while??


This after noon , spend the night at my brothers and come home in the morning



Keebs said:


>






fredw said:


> Only two more days till Monday


 Buzz killer


fredw said:


> A fellow needs to do something.....all of the forums I usually follow are in mid-summer doldrums.  Nothing happening in the turkey forum, the fishing forum is just talking about green fish and bottom feeders, deer hunting forum is slow now that the corn law passed and the excitement died down, Slip and Ruttinbuck are doing all of the work for the mods......so I decided to post something in the campfire forum (I try to do that at least once a year).



Well good morning Mr. Fred w.


----------



## fredw (Jul 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There's always the Political or Spiritual forums...


I ain't man enough......


----------



## fredw (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Fred, let`s you and me load up, head west, freeload off Mr. Savage, and make him take us to some backcountry trout water.



Nick, that sounds like a real plan.  We can get in two months of serious fishing before we would need to worry about snow.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There's always the Political or Spiritual forums...


Mornin Mexican


Nicodemus said:


> Fred, let`s you and me load up, head west, freeload off Mr. Savage, and make him take us to some backcountry trout water.



Top of the mornin to ya Nic


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 29, 2011)

Mornin' everyone! I've been told that this is the place to be today!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning pooky poo
> This after noon , spend the night at my brothers and come home in the morning Buzz killer
> Well good morning Mr. Fred w.


  Hope ya have a good trip, Mud!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> There's always the Political or Spiritual forums...


 Goood Mornin, darlin'!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Mornin' everyone! I've been told that this is the place to be today!


 That's right!!
How you doin, SugarPlum?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

fredw said:


> Nick, that sounds like a real plan.  We can get in two months of serious fishing before we would need to worry about snow.



If we stay that long, we might as well do some bird huntin`, and early elk too... 



mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Mexican
> 
> 
> Top of the mornin to ya Nic



Howdy Mud.  



CortGirl said:


> Mornin' everyone! I've been told that this is the place to be today!



Mornin` Sugar Plum.  



And KEEBS!! Hi!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 29, 2011)

fredw said:


> You just have to love those Mondays.  Not only do you get a boring weekend out of the way, but you have another opportunity to get back to work, helping to improve the bottom line of the company you work for, build on the satisfaction/self estem you get from a job well done, continue to hone your work skills, and to be in the company of "like minded" individuals.



With the above comment, I'm thinking that Mr. Fred has been locked up in the same room with "Judge Judy" too long because that statement sure seems to be "bassackwards" to me.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That's right!!
> How you doin, Mamagirl?



I am ti-yerd! So tired, that I forgot which house I was in last night and walked straight into the bedroom wall while trying to get to the bathroom in the dark!


----------



## fredw (Jul 29, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> With the above comment, I'm thinking that Mr. Fred has been locked up in the same room with "Judge Judy" too long because that statement sure seems to be "bassackwards" to me.



No Judge Judy for me.....had a woman once that had the same personality as Judge Judy.  Once was enough.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Sugar Plum.



I'm sorry, did anyone else hear something??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2011)

fredw said:


> You just have to love those Mondays.  Not only do you get a boring weekend out of the way, but you have another opportunity to get back to work, helping to improve the bottom line of the company you work for, build on the satisfaction/self estem you get from a job well done, continue to hone your work skills, and to be in the company of "like minded" individuals.




Mr. Fred you are one sick, sick individual !!!!





CortGirl said:


> Mornin' everyone! I've been told that this is the place to be today!






Hiya Shuga Plums !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 29, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Mornin' everyone! I've been told that this is the place to be today!



Well somebody told you right !!!!  Except of course, when Les cooks up another bunch of those greasy "corndogs" !!!  

PS:  Sugar Plum, I really do love your anniversary Knife present too.  That husband of yours must not be half bad.  I really love the personalized engraving just for you too.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> And KEEBS!! Hi!


 Hey........... keep an eye on them pears, I'm thinking next weekend may be a possibility.......... if not, then the next!  I am almost out of freezer space from the bell peppers, okra, squash & egg plant and know the bell peppers will go quick with putting up the relish!



CortGirl said:


> I am ti-yerd! So tired, that I forgot which house I was in last night and walked straight into the bedroom wall while trying to get to the bathroom in the dark!


 Lawd young'un, you need to get woke up before you move around much, 'specially right now!!
 Oh yeah, nice knife, just saw the other thread............. SugarPlumMamagirl!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> I'm sorry, did anyone else hear something??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey........... keep an eye on them pears, I'm thinking next weekend may be a possibility.......... if not, then the next!  I am almost out of freezer space from the bell peppers, okra, squash & egg plant and know the bell peppers will go quick with putting up the relish!
> 
> 
> Lawd young'un, you need to get woke up before you move around much, 'specially right now!!
> Oh yeah, nice knife, just saw the other thread............. SugarPlumMamagirl!





I bet they could be picked now. I`ll check em out and let you know. I can haul a load of em to you just about any time you`re ready.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 29, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well somebody told you right !!!!  Except of course, when Les cooks up another bunch of those greasy "corndogs" !!!
> 
> PS:  CortGirl, I really do love your anniversary Knife present too.  That husband of yours must not be half bad.  I really love the personalized engraving just for you too.



Greasy corndogs don't sound too bad right about now...guess it's time to stock up the new house with some grub!

Thanks! The knife is pretty sweet. I sliced through a few things yesterday and it was like melting right through butter. The engraving was a nice touch, even if I'm gettin' some grief over it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


>






Nico, I believe you might of made Shuga Plum's ignore list!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Lawd young'un, you need to get woke up before you move around much, 'specially right now!!
> Oh yeah, nice knife, just saw the other thread............. SugarPlumMamagirl!



I made sure I was awake every other time I had to get up. No doubt about that! The baby didn't appreciate his wake up call neither!



Nicodemus said:


>



mhmm, keep laughin....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nico, I believe you might of made Shuga Plum's ignore list!!



Naw, I can't ignore him. I like watchin' him pick on y'all too much for that!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Mornin' everyone! I've been told that this is the place to be today!



Mornin Sugar plum


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 29, 2011)

Ok folks im here, im here...  Everyone can rest easy now.  

How is everyone doing this fine morning???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok folks im here, im here...  Everyone can rest easy now.
> 
> How is everyone doing this fine morning???



Tryin to rest up for this evenin


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I bet they could be picked now. I`ll check em out and let you know. I can haul a load of em to you just about any time you`re ready.


 Let me know what ya think and we'll confer later!



CortGirl said:


> Thanks! The knife is pretty sweet. I sliced through a few things yesterday and it was like melting right through butter. The engraving was a nice touch, even if I'm gettin' some grief over it


Ain't nuttin wrong with pink............... just needs to be surrounded by camo.............. 



CortGirl said:


> I made sure I was awake every other time I had to get up. No doubt about that! The baby didn't appreciate his wake up call neither!
> mhmm, keep laughin....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Sugar plum







BBQBOSS said:


> Ok folks im here, im here...  Everyone can rest easy now.
> 
> How is everyone doing this fine morning???



Did ya bring any food? This pregnant gal needs to have some breakfast! Guess I need to get off my rear and go waddle around the grocery store.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 29, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Did ya bring any food? This pregnant gal needs to have some breakfast! Guess I need to get off my rear and go waddle around the grocery store.



What you want sugah?   Ladies eat free at The House de Bbqboss.


----------



## pbradley (Jul 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oh yeah, nice knife, just saw the other thread............. SugarPlumMamagirl!



Did you sign the petition?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2011)

CortGirl said:


>



Doule-yum Sugar plum  
There, that better


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 29, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> What you want sugah?   Ladies eat free at The House de Bbqboss.



 Hope you got a well stocked kitchen!  

I'll be back later, gonna check out the new town and see what goodies I can find at the local deli. 

Y'all behave!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok folks im here, im here...  Everyone can rest easy now.
> 
> How is everyone doing this fine morning???


~sigh~ ahyeah, much better now!



mudracing101 said:


> Tryin to rest up for this evenin


 you gonna need it that bad??  Oh wait, you gonna meet up wiff chief??? Yeah, rest up, darlin'! 


pbradley said:


> Did you sign the petition?


 She was threatenin folks!!!
ok, I'll go sign it now!



mudracing101 said:


> Doule-yum Sugar plum
> There, that better


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Hope you got a well stocked kitchen!
> 
> I'll be back later, gonna check out the new town and see what goodies I can find at the local deli.
> 
> Y'all behave!


Be careful & hurry back!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2011)

Whatchaya'll  having for dinner today??


I've got cabbage and hawt sawsage !!!





And nobody to dust/conjur on . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchaya'll  having for dinner today??
> 
> 
> I've got cabbage and hawt sawsage !!!
> ...



I ain't know yet, but of course , i'm starvin


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchaya'll  having for dinner today??
> 
> 
> I've got cabbage and hawt sawsage !!!
> And nobody to dust/conjur on . . .


Fried Deer cube steak, baked in a cream of mushroom gravey with carrots, mushrooms & onions over rice...............  I done good last night!



mudracing101 said:


> I ain't know yet, but of course , i'm starvin


 changin yo name to bottemlesspit!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Fried Deer cube steak, baked in a cream of mushroom gravey with carrots, mushrooms & onions over rice...............  I done good last night!
> 
> 
> changin yo name to bottemlesspit!



I'm a growin boy


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchaya'll  having for dinner today??
> 
> 
> I've got cabbage and hawt sawsage !!!
> ...


Maybe Ole CC will stumble in the door, and give ya a target!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm feeling a lil froggish today . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Maybe Ole CC will stumble in the door, and give ya a target!!





Bout 3-4 months ago I ran him outta here coughing and gagging!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm a growin boy


 ok, we'll go with that one today............. 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Maybe Ole CC will stumble in the door, and give ya a target!!


Well hey there!



Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm feeling a lil froggish today . . .


 oh lawd!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning pooky poo
> 
> This after noon , spend the night at my brothers and come home in the morning
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> ~sigh~ ahyeah, much better now!
> 
> 
> you gonna need it that bad??  Oh wait, you gonna meet up wiff chief??? Yeah, rest up, darlin'!
> ...




Good Morningggg  

Yeah...get some rest!!! 












































Do you like cutting grass??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2011)

come  to think of it , i think i'm gonna be a long ways  away from your place... a long ways


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Morningggg
> 
> Yeah...get some rest!!!
> Do you like cutting grass??


  Didja get your truck fixed? 




mudracing101 said:


> come  to think of it , i think i'm gonna be a long ways  away from your place... a long ways


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> come  to think of it , i think i'm gonna be a long ways  away from your place... a long ways




Naw...seriously, tonight is Friday night drags @ AMS....it's a hoot actually. Problem is, my neighbor's that I helped out with their party a couple of weeks ago are taking  us out to eat dinner tonight somewhere, wouldn't tell me where, just said you are gonna like it.



Keebs said:


> Didja get your truck fixed?



So far, so good!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw...seriously, tonight is Friday night drags @ AMS....it's a hoot actually. Problem is, my neighbor's that I helped out with their party a couple of weeks ago are taking  us out to eat dinner tonight somewhere, wouldn't tell me where, just said you are gonna like it.
> 
> So far, so good!!!


 I wanna know where they takin ya'll..................
 Good deal!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I wanna know where they takin ya'll..................
> Good deal!



Me too....it was either tonight or tomorrow night....our choice..... MizT picked tonight 

Could've met up wiff Mud, and Jared and I could've entertained him


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw...seriously, tonight is Friday night drags @ AMS....it's a hoot actually. Problem is, my neighbor's that I helped out with their party a couple of weeks ago are taking  us out to eat dinner tonight somewhere, wouldn't tell me where, just said you are gonna like it.
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good!!!



what time are the  drags , i might have to check that out!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> what time are the  drags , i might have to check that out!!



http://www.atlantamotorspeedway.com/events/drags/

If I get home early enough, we may still be able to hook up!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> http://www.atlantamotorspeedway.com/events/drags/
> 
> If I get home early enough, we may still be able to hook up!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> what time are the  drags , i might have to check that out!!



You can brang your own beer/food also!!! Needs to be in cans or plastic bottles though. 

There's some interesting cars there, especially some of the "run whutcha brung"


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2011)

Time to finish off the last of the grass (no worries Mud  ) , gotta few big limbs down and another tree that I discovered yesterday 

Pm me your Cell # Mud, if you are interested, just not sure if we'll be home in time or not.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey Ya'll ... what ya up to today..... TGIF 
was headed to Wild Adventures tomorrow, but it's suppose to be 400 degrees.. decided to wait.. I ain't crazy....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2011)

southwoodshunter said:


> Hey Ya'll ... what ya up to today..... TGIF
> was headed to Wild Adventures tomorrow, but it's suppose to be 400 degrees.. decided to wait.. I ain't crazy....



Hey Ms Wanda....gotta go out and work up a good sweat now......I am 


CYL!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Time to finish off the last of the grass (no worries Mud  ) , gotta few big limbs down and another tree that I discovered yesterday
> 
> Pm me your Cell # Mud, if you are interested, just not sure if we'll be home in time or not.


I'll  get with ya after lunch


southwoodshunter said:


> Hey Ya'll ... what ya up to today..... TGIF
> was headed to Wild Adventures tomorrow, but it's suppose to be 400 degrees.. decided to wait.. I ain't crazy....



Hey there



Alright time to go eat , i'm out


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Ms Wanda....gotta go out and work up a good sweat now......I am
> 
> 
> CYL!


Oh I can do that at home...where I'm close by the fridge and the cold drinks... the boys were ok with not going also... 
they are in the house video game playing dogs... not run out in the hot sun lay under the porch dogs like I was when I was growing up....


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey there
> 
> Alright time to go eat , i'm out


 
Hey   enjoy your lunch.. headed out myself.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2011)

southwoodshunter said:


> Oh I can do that at home...where I close by the fridge and the cold drinks... the boys were ok with not going also...
> they are in the house play video game dogs... not run out in the hot sun lay under the porch dogs like I was when I was growing up....


 Quit spoiling them boys, shoo them outta the house! 
WE turned out ok!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Fred, let`s you and me load up, head downtown, get our weekly mani & pedi, hit the tanning bed, and then go shopping for new shoes and man purses.



Some peoples I just never understand.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 29, 2011)

pigs+garden=toast  

Guess when I calm down, I'll go see what I can salvage


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> pigs+garden=toast
> 
> Guess when I calm down, I'll go see what I can salvage


 Uhh-OH!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Some peoples I just never understand.


Lawd I can see A in the future... guess who is the mule...


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Quit spoiling them boys, shoo them outta the house!
> WE turned out ok!


 
That's the truth..... I stayed outside 95% of my childhood, ramblin the woods, walkin the train tracks.. fishing, riding my mini bike to god only knows where...shooting out the windows on the old building down the road with the bb gun..
 Oh, No wait that wasn't me.. that was the neighbors son...
 least that's my story & was when I was 7.. and I'm sticking to it..


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> pigs+garden=toast
> 
> Guess when I calm down, I'll go see what I can salvage



Oh no


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2011)

southwoodshunter said:


> Hey Ya'll ... what ya up to today..... TGIF
> was headed to Wild Adventures tomorrow, but it's suppose to be 400 degrees.. decided to wait.. I ain't crazy....




Hi!!




SnowHunter said:


> pigs+garden=toast
> 
> Guess when I calm down, I'll go see what I can salvage






Doh!!   I see bacon in your near future . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2011)

southwoodshunter said:


> That's the truth..... I stayed outside 95% of my childhood, ramblin the woods, walkin the train tracks.. fishing, riding my mini bike to god only knows where...shooting out the windows on the old building down the road with the bb gun..
> Oh, No wait that wasn't me.. that was the neighbors son...
> least that's my story & was when I was 7.. and I'm sticking to it..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 29, 2011)

Phew! It's too dang hot outside!! I'm finally back from my adventure in town. I like my new grocery store options!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> What you want sugah?   Ladies eat free at The House de Bbqboss.



All you can offer her is vienna sausages boy 



SnowHunter said:


> pigs+garden=toast
> 
> Guess when I calm down, I'll go see what I can salvage



I like bacon!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2011)

southwoodshunter said:


> Lawd I can see A in the future... guess who is the mule...



Watchoo talkin' 'bout Willis?

I ain't skeered of no dull tomahawks and roosters.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll  get with ya after lunch
> 
> 
> Hey there
> ...



10-4, I'll check back, grabbin a quick bite myself...mater sammich!! 



southwoodshunter said:


> Oh I can do that at home...where I'm close by the fridge and the cold drinks... the boys were ok with not going also...
> they are in the house video game playing dogs... not run out in the hot sun lay under the porch dogs like I was when I was growing up....







SnowHunter said:


> pigs+garden=toast
> 
> Guess when I calm down, I'll go see what I can salvage



Am I smellin bacon?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2011)

Sweet baby Jesus, dat cabbage DON'T play . . .


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Watchoo talkin' 'bout Willis?
> 
> I ain't skeered of no dull tomahawks and roosters.



I see we got us another one of those funny-guy mods lurking around changing peoples words around. 

Dang ninja mods...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 29, 2011)

Pulled 12 squash plants  Some of the corn, peas and beans were lost, think pumpkins, watermelons and cantaloupes took a hit as well. Gonna water em, give em a few days to see what heals and what dies and go from there

By this time next week, it'll all be completely hotwired


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2011)

Applebees steak and shrimp, taters , and broc. yummy


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Pulled 12 squash plants  Some of the corn, peas and beans were lost, think pumpkins, watermelons and cantaloupes took a hit as well. Gonna water em, give em a few days to see what heals and what dies and go from there
> 
> By this time next week, it'll all be completely hotwired



I like bacon


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I like bacon



Me too, almost had some fresh  this morning 

Told Na to get his pigs up, or I was gettin the rifle


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Phew! It's too dang hot outside!! I'm finally back from my adventure in town. I like my new grocery store options!






Hooked On Quack said:


> Sweet baby Jesus, dat cabbage DON'T play . . .


 but you already knew dat!



SnowHunter said:


> Pulled 12 squash plants  Some of the corn, peas and beans were lost, think pumpkins, watermelons and cantaloupes took a hit as well. Gonna water em, give em a few days to see what heals and what dies and go from there
> 
> By this time next week, it'll all be completely hotwired


Hope a lot survives, sista!



mudracing101 said:


> Applebees steak and shrimp, taters , and broc. yummy


mmmmmmmm Applebeeeessss!


Welp, went to see Dink, talked to her therapist, he said she has REALLY improved & is thinking maybe a couple more weeks before she can go home.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> but you already knew dat!
> 
> 
> Hope a lot survives, sista!
> ...


----------



## david w. (Jul 29, 2011)

I knew i should of never stuck it in there....


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2011)

Poof! I should have known better.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2011)

david w. said:


> I knew i should of never stuck it in there....





Les Miles said:


> Poof! I should have known better.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2011)

Friends don't let friends make stupid mistakes...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

Ahem...


----------



## david w. (Jul 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>



I Put a ham in the freezer with all of my other stuff and the freezer quit working.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2011)

david w. said:


> I knew i should of never stuck it in there....





Les Miles said:


> Poof! I should have known better.





Les Miles said:


> Friends don't let friends make stupid mistakes...





Nicodemus said:


> Ahem...


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ahem...



Thanks Nic 



Hooked On Quack said:


>



Laugh it up fuzzball... your application keeps moving further down in the pile.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2011)

I leave for a minute and Keebs starts stirrin up trouble


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 29, 2011)

I just got queasy. You'll see.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 29, 2011)

Ewww...store brand "Fruit Loops" are gross!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 29, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Ewww...store brand "Fruit Loops" are gross!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I leave for a minute and Keebs starts stirrin up trouble


 what'd I do THIS time?!?!?



Lukikus2 said:


> I just got queasy. You'll see.





CortGirl said:


> Ewww...store brand "Fruit Loops" are gross!





Lukikus2 said:


>


wait a minute............. ya'll in the same room?????????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Ewww...store brand "Fruit Loops" are gross!







When I was in grade school, stoopid kid sitting behind me puked what seemed to be a WHOLE box of Fruit Loops on my back.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> When I was in grade school, stoopid kid sitting behind me puked what seemed to be a WHOLE box of Fruit Loops on my back.



 you win


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> When I was in grade school, stoopid kid sitting behind me puked what seemed to be a WHOLE box of Fruit Loops on my back.



Oh gawd


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> When I was in grade school, stoopid kid sitting behind me puked what seemed to be a WHOLE box of Fruit Loops on my back.



Might know I'd finish up and stumble in on dis post  



I wonder what we're havin for supper tonight


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> what'd I do THIS time?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope. But we did go to different schools together.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> When I was in grade school, stoopid kid sitting behind me puked what seemed to be a WHOLE box of Fruit Loops on my back.





mudracing101 said:


> you win



I got one better, but I'm gonna spare y'all.....today 

CYL...have a good AFT!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 29, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


>



Ain't no laughin' matter! Fruit Loops are serious stuff man...



Keebs said:


> what'd I do THIS time?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wondered what that weird noise was!! Where's he at?



Hooked On Quack said:


> When I was in grade school, stoopid kid sitting behind me puked what seemed to be a WHOLE box of Fruit Loops on my back.



 Oh gawd...now I feel like I'mma puke up some fake loops...

That reminds me of the third grade...some kid in front of me in line for recess made a sneeze like sound....and PUKE was everywhere!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I leave for a minute and Keebs starts stirrin up trouble









I`m probably gonna pay dearly for that. Keebs is the only one around here I`m halfway skeered of...


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> When I was in grade school, stoopid kid sitting behind me puked what seemed to be a WHOLE box of Fruit Loops on my back.



One of those things you just never forget huh?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m probably gonna pay dearly for that. Keebs is the only one around here I`m halfway skeered of...


 I KNEW sumthin was going on, now fess up!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I KNEW sumthin was going on, now fess up!!





I was just laffin` at what Mud said. I just got here. I been out cuttin` grass, and doin` what i`m sposed to be doin`. i ain`t did nothin` wrong. Trust me.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I was just laffin` at what Mud said. I just got here. I been out cuttin` grass, and doin` what i`m sposed to be doin`. i ain`t did nothin` wrong. Trust me.



Sounds kinda suspicious, if you ask me...


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I leave for a minute and Keebs starts stirrin up trouble



Keebs made me do it Nic! I promise.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Sounds kinda suspicious, if you ask me...





Whose side are you on, Sugar Plum???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Keebs made me do it Nic! I promise.





Slip will deal with you!


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Slip will deal with you!



Sure thing Nic.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Whose side are you on, Sugar Plum???



 I side with whomever is nicer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I got one better, but I'm gonna spare y'all.....today
> 
> CYL...have a good AFT!!!




Come on man, don't leave a brutha hangin!!!




slip said:


> One of those things you just never forget huh?





Believe it, or not, it's been 40 yrs ago and I STILL remember the kids name!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Slip will deal with you!





slip said:


> Sure thing Nic.





I um... I think I'm gonna go take me a nap now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> I side with whomever is nicer.





And...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> And...



Looks like you're winnin'


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 29, 2011)

When we were on the way home from school one day my brother sneezed up a kernel of corn. 

Nic, it's to hot to be mowin', you're gonna catch yo death.


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I um... I think I'm gonna go take me a nap now.


Sleep tight


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Looks like you're winnin'






 



Good thing I got Keebs a full season`s supply of pears.


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Believe it, or not, it's been 40 yrs ago and I STILL remember the kids name!!


I believe it.


Lukikus2 said:


> When we were on the way home from school one day my brother sneezed up a kernel of corn.
> 
> Nic, it's to hot to be mowin', you're gonna catch yo death.



Holy cow


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> When we were on the way home from school one day my brother sneezed up a kernel of corn.
> 
> Nic, it's to hot to be mowin', you're gonna catch yo death.





I got done with everything but the pasture. Just got to cut a walkway to the barn and henhouse, so The Redhead don`t get snakebit out there.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I was just laffin` at what Mud said. I just got here. I been out cuttin` grass, and doin` what i`m sposed to be doin`. i ain`t did nothin` wrong. Trust me.


Hhhhmmmmm...............



CortGirl said:


> Sounds kinda suspicious, if you ask me...


Don't it though?? 


Les Miles said:


> Keebs made me do it Nic! I promise.


 He KNOWS better'n that!


Nicodemus said:


> Whose side are you on, Sugar Plum???


 Mine..........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Believe it, or not, it's been 40 yrs ago and I STILL remember the kids name!!


 Some things you NEVER forget!



Les Miles said:


> I um... I think I'm gonna go take me a nap now.





Nicodemus said:


> Good thing I got Keebs a full season`s supply of pears.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> When we were on the way home from school one day my brother sneezed up a kernel of corn.
> 
> Nic, it's to hot to be mowin', you're gonna catch yo death.






Did it come outta his nose, or sumwheres else???


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I got done with everything but the pasture. Just got to cut a walkway to the barn and henhouse, so The Redhead don`t get snakebit out there.



10-4 Gotta take good care of the ladies 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Did it come outta his nose, or sumwheres else???



Now just what orifice do you think it came out of?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

What would we do without the gracious Ladies of the Campfire?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> What would we do without the gracious Ladies of the Campfire?






I dunno, why dontcha try puttin 'em in time out and we'll see...


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, why dontcha try puttin 'em in time out and we'll see...



Ha ...




No


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, why dontcha try puttin 'em in time out and we'll see...




 

You gonna be in a heap of trouble when the right one sees this!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> What would we do without the gracious Ladies of the Campfire?


 you sound sooooooo............... up to something.............



Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, why dontcha try puttin 'em in time out and we'll see...


where's my ~one eye raised~"yeah uhhuh" look~ smiley at???


slip said:


> Ha ...
> 
> No


  


Nicodemus said:


> You gonna be in a heap of trouble when the right one sees this!!


and I wonder who you'd be talkin 'bout..................


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2011)

Well i'm out , ya'll have a good weekend and be safe.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 29, 2011)

Yall been stirrin up twubble again I see.   


What'd I miss.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Well i'm out , ya'll have a good weekend and be safe.


 Have a safe trip!



turtlebug said:


> Yall been stirrin up twubble again I see.
> 
> 
> What'd I miss.



 Tbugsy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Have a safe trip!
> 
> 
> 
> Tbugsy!!!!!!!!!



Keebsy-weebsy!   

I was gonna suggest a weekend of archery lessons with Lil'D this weekend but I think it's gonna be a weeee bit warm to be slinging arrows in the middle of the day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2011)

slip said:


> Ha ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> You gonna be in a heap of trouble when the right one sees this!!






I ain't skeered of no girly girls . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Keebsy-weebsy!
> 
> I was gonna suggest a weekend of archery lessons with Lil'D this weekend but I think it's gonna be a weeee bit warm to be slinging arrows in the middle of the day.


I believe so............ and I'll be canning mater's & whatever else I pull outta the garden tonight, tomorrow......... gotta get caught back up, my table is overflowing!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't skeered of no girly girls . . .





Me neither.


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't skeered of no girly girls . . .



Well ..... i are.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I believe so............ and I'll be canning mater's & whatever else I pull outta the garden tonight, tomorrow......... gotta get caught back up, my table is overflowing!



Kitchen table?  What is this kitchen table you speak of?  


OH! Yeah, I used to have one of those. 

It's overflowing with a weeks worth of mail, laundry that needs to be put up, school supplies and an overweight cat that won't move.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't skeered of no girly girls . . .


 I ain't NEVAH been called/ nor WILL be a "girly girl"!! TYVM!



turtlebug said:


> Kitchen table?  What is this kitchen table you speak of?
> 
> 
> OH! Yeah, I used to have one of those.
> ...


 kitchen table?? I ain't go one neither, I have a bar, I have a roll around island and now I have my card table set up to hold my garden produce!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2011)

It's Friday & I am OUTA Heah!!!!!!! 
Peace!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I ain't NEVAH been called/ nor WILL be a "girly girl"!! TYVM!
> 
> 
> kitchen table?? I ain't go one neither, I have a bar, I have a roll around island and now I have my card table set up to hold my garden produce!





And you`re fixin` to have pears, by the truckload.


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It's Friday & I am OUTA Heah!!!!!!!
> Peace!



Take care Keebs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> And you`re fixin` to have pears, by the truckload.






Wish I could send you one of our haul trucks down there, where you could dump a load in her yard!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish I could send you one of our haul trucks down there, where you could dump a load in her yard!!





Can you imagine Keebs walkin` out to see what the racket was, and there was a pile of pears 15 feet high, underneath one of them live oaks. 

If she didn`t get to peelin` and puttin` up quick, she`d have ever yeller jacket in South Georgia wrappin` the place up.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Ya'll have a great weekend 

I'm


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 29, 2011)

I musta fell asleep...what's happenin'?

Also- Anyone know how close together contractions need to be before I should worry??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> I musta fell asleep...what's happenin'?
> 
> Also- Anyone know how close together contractions need to be before I should worry??



umm....... how long have you been having contractions? Are they regular?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> I musta fell asleep...what's happenin'?
> 
> Also- Anyone know how close together contractions need to be before I should worry??





Da Fruit Loopys knock out da Shuga Plums??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> umm....... how long have you been having contractions? Are they regular?



You'd think I'd know the answer to this question, considering this is my third...but I was induced for the others. We have a date set for the 5th, but doc said he doubted the kid would wait that long. 

They're coming between every 15-20 minutes now. Getting a tad stronger each time. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Da Fruit Loopys knock out da Shuga Plums??



Lack of sleep in general makes DYSP sleepy...maybe the loopys got him movin' around too much, though!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 29, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> You'd think I'd know the answer to this question, considering this is my third...but I was induced for the others. We have a date set for the 5th, but doc said he doubted the kid would wait that long.
> 
> They're coming between every 15-20 minutes now. Getting a tad stronger each time.
> 
> ...






Awesome!  We're fixin to have another Campfire Cutie.   


I wanna open the thread, I really do. But something about Quack and the word sticky just skeers me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> You'd think I'd know the answer to this question, considering this is my third...but I was induced for the others. We have a date set for the 5th, but doc said he doubted the kid would wait that long.
> 
> They're coming between every 15-20 minutes now. Getting a tad stronger each time.
> 
> ...



You might oughta start timing them. Better yet, call your OB/GYN and ask him what he considers "time to start packin'".


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Awesome!  We're fixin to have another Campfire Cutie.
> 
> 
> I wanna open the thread, I really do. But something about Quack and the word sticky just skeers me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2011)

remember last weekend when i said i was sunburned till my face was purple? Well now my face and ears are sloughing off. Stoopid sun....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Awesome!  We're fixin to have another Campfire Cutie.



No! He needs to wait another week! We have things to do!! 



rhbama3 said:


> You might oughta start timing them. Better yet, call your OB/GYN and ask him what he considers "time to start packin'".



Got all the bags packed last week, just in case. Put in a call to doc's office...waiting to hear back. Sent the hubby out for some takeout just in case we have to go. Mama needs to eat!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> I musta fell asleep...what's happenin'?
> 
> Also- Anyone know how close together contractions need to be before I should worry??





Don`t ask me!!! I don`t know nothin` about babies! I don`t even know how to change a diaper!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> No! He needs to wait another week! We have things to do!!
> 
> 
> 
> Got all the bags packed last week, just in case. Put in a call to doc's office...waiting to hear back. Sent the hubby out for some takeout just in case we have to go. Mama needs to eat!



Well, you know the drill. Don't eat too heavy a meal just in case. Nothing worse than puking and pushing at the same time.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t ask me!!! I don`t know nothin` about babies! I don`t even know how to change a diaper!



The other half just checked to make sure his knives are sharp, just in case the little one decides to come before we're ready...that's a start, I guess.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t ask me!!! I don`t know nothin` about babies! I don`t even know how to change a diaper!



Of course you do.  

As long as you have a sprayer in the kitchen sink, you're good to go!        


OOps


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t ask me!!! I don`t know nothin` about babies! I don`t even know how to change a diaper!



Got it covered, brother.
I watch the series "House" all the time.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, you know the drill. Don't eat too heavy a meal just in case. Nothing worse than puking and pushing at the same time.



Eh, it's Chinese...it won't feel like I've eaten anything after a while anyway...

Think I'll go look up how to post pics from a phone, in case we have something to report later...


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Got it covered, brother.
> I watch the series "House" all the time.




Sweet Baby Jesus! It's Lizard Lick Baby Birthin.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus! It's Lizard Lick Baby Birthin.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Of course you do.
> 
> As long as you have a sprayer in the kitchen sink, you're good to go!
> 
> ...





I never changed one.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Sweet Baby Jesus! It's Lizard Lick Baby Birthin.


Wha....? 
I may be a heart surgery specialist, but i look in the other winders occasionally. 


Nicodemus said:


> I never changed one.


 You missed out on one of lifes true mysteries:
How can something that smells that bad come outta something that cute?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey fellers. I'm just gettin on for the day. Catch me up with the days events real quck...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey Brother Robert, give Sugar Plum and Kendall one of your daily drivelers, just old times sake.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Hey fellers. I'm just gettin on for the day. Catch me up with the days events real quck...



coffee, sticky, the SS Corndog, Bugsy's hot, Cortgirls hotter, Nic don't change diapers, a couple of holy cows, and Keebs has pears to pick up.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> coffee, sticky, the SS Corndog, Bugsy's hot, Cortgirls hotter, Nic don't change diapers, a couple of holy cows, and Keebs has pears to pick up.



So just the usual then?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> So just the usual then?



Yep.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 29, 2011)

Spinach pizza and Birthday Cake ice cream make everything better.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Spinach pizza and Birthday Cake ice cream make everything better.



ewww.......


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I never changed one.



well otis said....eh.....nevermind.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> coffee, sticky, the SS Corndog, Bugsy's hot, Cortgirls hotter, Nic don't change diapers, a couple of holy cows, and Keebs has pears to pick up.



Aww, shucks!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> ewww.......




What?  It's way better than some of them ocean roach concoctions you eat.  





CortGirl said:


> Aww, shucks!





Watch it sister!  He said HOT, not HAWT.       

Just kiddin. 

Now go have us a baby.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> What?  It's way better than some of them ocean roach concoctions you eat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You picked up on that too huh?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Watch it sister!  He said HOT, not HAWT.
> 
> Just kiddin.
> 
> Now go have us a baby.



Ha! Well he's got that right...it's a million degrees with this baby I'm cookin'. He needs to come out so my temps even out again!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2011)

um....er.....
*backing out slowly*


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 29, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Ha! Well he's got that right...it's a million degrees with this baby I'm cookin'. He needs to come out so my temps even out again!





I wish I could send some cold weather your way. 

Unfortunately, you'd probably have a heat stroke if I sent our current temps to ya.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I wish I could send some cold weather your way.
> 
> Unfortunately, you'd probably have a heat stroke if I sent our current temps to ya.



You're sweet to offer, though! I sure can't wait until winter. Heck, I'll take a nice cool fall right about now!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> um....er.....
> *backing out slowly*



Gitcherbuttbackinhere!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 29, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> You're sweet to offer, though! I sure can't wait until winter. Heck, I'll take a nice cool fall right about now!



How's those contractions?  

I never had serious contractions or labor. I get all excited about the whole natural birthing process.


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Spinach pizza and Birthday Cake ice cream make everything better.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> How's those contractions?
> 
> I never had serious contractions or labor. I get all excited about the whole natural birthing process.



They're still about 15 minutes apart. Last one tightened everything all the way up to my ribs! 

I never did the natural thing...the last two were induced in a very controlled hospital room. This junk scare the bejeezus outta me! I'm afraid something will happen too fast and I won't be able to get the drugs, er, epidural!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 29, 2011)

add birthin babies to the list of things this thread has covered


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

I don`t know what I`ve walked into here, but like Robert, I`m easin` on off. I got some stuff needs tendin` to anyway. 

Slip, you`re in charge. For real!    If you need me, send a PM.


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know what I`ve walked into here, but like Robert, I`m easin` on off. I got some stuff needs tendin` to anyway.
> 
> Slip, you`re in charge. For real!    If you need me, send a PM.



Aye captain!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know what I`ve walked into here, but like Robert, I`m easin` on off. I got some stuff needs tendin` to anyway.
> 
> Slip, you`re in charge. For real!    If you need me, send a PM.



I think you need to go run blocker for Cortgirl. hard contractions 15 minutes apart? I got a feeling she's gonna do some water breaking tonight.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 29, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> They're still about 15 minutes apart. Last one tightened everything all the way up to my ribs!
> 
> I never did the natural thing...the last two were induced in a very controlled hospital room. This junk scare the bejeezus outta me! I'm afraid something will happen too fast and I won't be able to get the drugs, er, epidural!



Has your doctor called you back yet?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2011)

slip said:


>



Glad to see i ain't the only one that thought that sounds awful.
She likes them mello mushroom 20 cheese pizza's too. Yuck.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I think you need to go run blocker for Cortgirl. hard contractions 15 minutes apart? I got a feeling she's gonna do some water breaking tonight.





Can`t hear you. And, I ain`t in here anyway...


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Glad to see i ain't the only one that thought that sounds awful.
> She likes them mello mushroom 20 cheese pizza's too. Yuck.



I've never been to the mellow shroom .... wanted to try it but never been .... no good?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I think you need to go run blocker for Cortgirl. hard contractions 15 minutes apart? I got a feeling she's gonna do some water breaking tonight.



Nick's gonna birth a baby.   


Hey Nick, get your best knife all sanitized so you can cut the cord.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Can`t hear you. And, I ain`t in here anyway...


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Glad to see i ain't the only one that thought that sounds awful.
> She likes them mello mushroom 20 cheese pizza's too. Yuck.





slip said:


> I've never been to the mellow shroom .... wanted to try it but never been .... no good?




Don't listen to him, it's absolutely delicious.  

You gotta get the "Gourmet White" pizza. It's four or five different cheeses and sun-dried tomatos, olive oil and just to DIE FOR!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Don't listen to him, it's absolutely delicious.
> 
> You gotta get the "Gourmet White" pizza. It's four or five different cheeses and sun-dried tomatos, olive oil and just to DIE FOR!



Listen to the woman,,,,,,,,,err,,,,,,HawtHogBootyShootinBabe,,,,,,,she knows what she's talkin bout'. Mellow Mushroom rawks...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Don't listen to him, it's absolutely delicious.
> 
> You gotta get the "Gourmet White" pizza. It's four or five different cheeses and sun-dried tomatos, olive oil and just to DIE FOR!



See what i mean Slip? Not even a piece of bacon, pepperoni, or sausage on it, but da wimmen love it.
Me and Fishbro are trying to find something on the menu we'd order a second time. Still looking.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

Best knife is a translucent black obsidian prismatic blade, knocked of the core stone, fresh, then dipped in alchohol to sterilize. Nothin` in the world is sharper. Got one on standby. Somebody else can use it though. Then give it to Sugar Plum for a souvenir.  


White pizza??? I`d rather eat a bug. 


SLIP!! I thought you had things under control!! There`s fixin` to be a human cub in here, and it will probably be hollerin`!! 

Cell phone-OFF
Computer-OFF

Gone!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 29, 2011)

Doc said it sounds like it's getting close. If they get worse or closer together I need to go in to get checked. I'm signin off for now but will update if anything happens. Not sure about postin' pics from the phone- I don't think I took that techie class!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Somebody else can use it though. Then give it to Sugar Plum for a souvenir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Don't listen to him, it's absolutely delicious.
> 
> You gotta get the "Gourmet White" pizza. It's four or five different cheeses and sun-dried tomatos, olive oil and just to DIE FOR!


Ill take note


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Listen to the woman,,,,,,,,,err,,,,,,HawtHogBootyShootinBabe,,,,,,,she knows what she's talkin bout'. Mellow Mushroom rawks...





rhbama3 said:


> See what i mean Slip? Not even a piece of bacon, pepperoni, or sausage on it, but da wimmen love it.
> Me and Fishbro are trying to find something on the menu we'd order a second time. Still looking.


 I think if i can handle canned squid ..... 


Nicodemus said:


> SLIP!! I thought you had things under control!! There`s fixin` to be a human cub in here, and it will probably be hollerin`!!
> 
> Cell phone-OFF
> Computer-OFF
> ...



About to be a WHAT?!

oh heck nah


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 29, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Doc said it sounds like it's getting close. If they get worse or closer together I need to go in to get checked. I'm signin off for now but will update if anything happens. Not sure about postin' pics from the phone- I don't think I took that techie class!



Good luck girlie!     

Keep up updated somehow. Have hubby run your phone down to the pediatric ward. I'm sure there's some techie wiz-kid that can do it for ya.  

I'm soooo excited. I missed out on AJ and Courtney's baby til after the fact.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 29, 2011)

slip said:


> Ill take note
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh NO Young Grasshoppa!   

Moderatin is moderatin. 

Whether it's banning Otis and Les, taking bikini shots down or birthin babies, you signed up for the WHOLE Enchilada!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Doc said it sounds like it's getting close. If they get worse or closer together I need to go in to get checked. I'm signin off for now but will update if anything happens. Not sure about postin' pics from the phone- I don't think I took that techie class!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 29, 2011)

The movie "Limitless" is really starting to disappoint me.


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> The movie "Limitless" is really starting to disappoint me.



The movie battlefield LA ... sucked.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2011)

slip said:


> Sleep tight



Thanks, I had a good nap. Now I done walked into a episode of ER on here. 



rhbama3 said:


> Glad to see i ain't the only one that thought that sounds awful.
> She likes them mello mushroom 20 cheese pizza's too. Yuck.



Mellow Mushroom rocks ya crazy idgit... 

But I guess I shouldn't really expect you to appreciate the finer things in life, after all you are a Bama fan. 



turtlebug said:


> Oh NO Young Grasshoppa!
> 
> Moderatin is moderatin.
> 
> Whether it's banning Otis and Les, taking bikini shots down or birthin babies, you signed up for the WHOLE Enchilada!



Who would ever want to ban little ol' me??? 






Sounds like we definitely go us a baby coming tonight. Should make for an interesting night around the campfire.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Thanks, I had a good nap. Now I done walked into a episode of ER on here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hush up, you knobhead, before you upset the expectant Mama!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hush up, you knobhead, before you upset the expectant Mama!!!



Shouldn't you be out beating that rooster with your stick right now?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Thanks, I had a good nap. Now I done walked into a episode of ER on here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any luck finding a first mate on the SS Corndog?
Or has the thread been deleted yet? You know its coming.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Shouldn't you be out beating that rooster with your stick right now?





He jumped at Klem the other day, and got rudely awakened.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Any luck finding a first mate on the SS Corndog?
> Or has the thread been deleted yet? You know its coming.



The applications are pouring in! Have you applied yet? http://www.job-applications.com/first-mate-online-application/ 


Since there must be a lack of interest from the management in my "Mod & Admin Appreciation Day" I might decide to instead have a "Sports Forum Day" instead. 
Of course some folks such as LakeB, BlueDuck, Tanteaux, TripleX, and Dewalt won't be able to join us. But it should be a fun time anyway.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> The applications are pouring in! Have you applied yet? http://www.job-applications.com/first-mate-online-application/
> 
> 
> Since there must be a lack of interest from the management in my "Mod & Admin Appreciation Day" I might decide to instead have a "Sports Forum Day" instead.
> ...





Just exactly what is "Mod & Admin Appreciation Day"?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> The applications are pouring in! Have you applied yet? http://www.job-applications.com/first-mate-online-application/
> 
> 
> Since there must be a lack of interest from the management in my "Mod & Admin Appreciation Day" I might decide to instead have a "Sports Forum Day" instead.
> Of course some folks such as LakeB, BlueDuck, Tanteaux, TripleX, and Dewalt won't be able to join us. But it should be a fun time anyway.




Do you have unlimited supplies of Dramamine? 

This is a must know before I submit pictures of myself in my Spongebob PJ's and fuzzy bunny slippers.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> The applications are pouring in! Have you applied yet? http://www.job-applications.com/first-mate-online-application/
> 
> 
> Since there must be a lack of interest from the management in my "Mod & Admin Appreciation Day" I might decide to instead have a "Sports Forum Day" instead.
> Of course some folks such as LakeB, BlueDuck, Tanteaux, TripleX, and Dewalt won't be able to join us. But it should be a fun time anyway.


You oughta send one to Lanier Spots. I'm sure he'd be interested.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Just exactly what is "Mod & Admin Appreciation Day"?



He's gonna buy you a couple of pounds of mudbugs.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> He's gonna buy you a couple of pounds of mudbugs.





I could sure use about 10 pounds right now!


----------



## deermeat270 (Jul 29, 2011)

<object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/948_1311947764"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/948_1311947764" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Just exactly what is "Mod & Admin Appreciation Day"?



I envision a day on the boat with mod & admins along with some of my usual "guest" while we put the new First Mate through his paces. Seeing if he can keep the coolers stocked, making sure everyone in and out of the water has a cold one in their hands at all times, helping with knot-tying, coordinating the hula-hoopin' activities... that kind of stuff. 




turtlebug said:


> Do you have unlimited supplies of Dramamine?
> 
> This is a must know before I submit pictures of myself in my Spongebob PJ's and fuzzy bunny slippers.



Don't worry TBug, there's not much wave action when we're anchored in the cove. Now about that picture... 



Nicodemus said:


> I could sure use about 10 pounds right now!



10 pounds is an appetizer


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> <object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/948_1311947764"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/948_1311947764" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>


Bus driver?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I envision a day on the boat with mod & admins along with some of my usual "guest" while we put the new First Mate through his paces. Seeing if he can keep the coolers stocked, making sure everyone in and out of the water has a cold one in their hands at all times, helping with knot-tying, coordinating the hula-hoopin' activities... that kind of stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Is this gonna be in salt water? On the Gulf? Can we fish? Can we bring weapons?


----------



## deermeat270 (Jul 29, 2011)

slip said:


> Bus driver?



Hes doing paperwork.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I envision a day on the boat with mod & admins along with some of my usual "guest" while we put the new First Mate through her paces. Seeing if she can pick a polish color for her toes since I'll hire a private nail tech and massage therapist for her. Let her catch a few fish while I bring her a cold one, gab with the mods and work on her tan. She'll get to pick where we go and what's for dinner. You know, that kind of stuff.





AWESOME!    

I'll take the job.


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Hes doing paperwork.



Yeah i just wasnt sure what he was driving, a bus or RV or what.

You should see the bus drivers in NYC ... they're good. Good in a "i thought i was going to die the whole time but didnt" kind of way ....


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 29, 2011)

Awwwweeeeee 

Fishbait rented "Take Me Home Tonight" just for me and him tonight.    

I love cheezy 80's knockoff movies. 

Almost time to put on said Spongebob PJ's and lay down to watch it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> How's those contractions?
> 
> I never had serious contractions or labor. I get all excited about the whole natural birthing process.




Think I just birthed sumpin . . .





rhbama3 said:


> I think you need to go run blocker for Cortgirl. hard contractions 15 minutes apart? I got a feeling she's gonna do some water breaking tonight.







We're gonna have a puppy!!






Nicodemus said:


> Best knife is a translucent black obsidian prismatic blade, knocked of the core stone, fresh, then dipped in alchohol to sterilize. Nothin` in the world is sharper. Got one on standby. Somebody else can use it though. Then give it to Sugar Plum for a souvenir.
> 
> 
> White pizza??? I`d rather eat a bug.
> ...







Cheeeeeeekuuuuuun!!





Best of luck to ya'll gal !!!!  (Cortgirl)


----------



## david w. (Jul 29, 2011)

Quack....EH....EH.....EH!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 29, 2011)

Okay, Limitless redeemed itself.  

It ended well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2011)

david w. said:


> Quack....EH....EH.....EH!






I dunno whatcha talkin bout . . .




Out of here folks, gotta beat da dog, and well, probably get beat by da wife . . .


----------



## david w. (Jul 29, 2011)

Pushhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## david w. (Jul 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno whatcha talkin bout . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Idgit.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2011)

Great. Juuuuuusssst great. Bubbette is having car trouble. She says the temp gauge goes hot while idling and then drops while driving. Hope she's able to get home with supper before sumpin' happens.


----------



## david w. (Jul 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Great. Juuuuuusssst great. Bubbette is having car trouble. She says the temp gauge goes hot while idling and then drops while driving. Hope she's able to get home with supper before sumpin' happens.



What if she didn't have supper....Would you care?


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Great. Juuuuuusssst great. Bubbette is having car trouble. She says the temp gauge goes hot while idling and then drops while driving. Hope she's able to get home with supper before sumpin' happens.



Solution: don't idle or cut off the engine while you aren't moving. Thermostat could be stuck, low coolant, or fan motor going bad.


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Great. Juuuuuusssst great. Bubbette is having car trouble. She says the temp gauge goes hot while idling and then drops while driving. Hope she's able to get home with supper before sumpin' happens.



Sounds like you'll be changing a water pump while she's eating supper.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Solution: don't idle or cut off the engine while you aren't moving. Thermostat could be stuck, low coolant, or fan motor going bad.



Yeah, i'm gonna check all the fluids when she gets here. She's like her daughters: they all think the gauges are just for looks.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2011)

243Savage said:


> Sounds like you'll be changing a water pump while she's eating supper.



Oh I forgot about that one. Or even better yet... a busted head gasket that's leaking coolant.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, i'm gonna check all the fluids when she gets here. She's like her daughters: they all think the gauges are just for looks.



Don't open the radiator while hot... I know you know this. Just a public service announcement against scalding.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2011)

243Savage said:


> Sounds like you'll be changing a water pump while she's eating supper.



No i won't. I don't have mechanical skills. We'll call da man if it isn't a fluid problem.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

243Savage said:


> Sounds like you'll be changing a water pump while she's eating supper.





   

Sorry Robert. That was funny.  

What kind of supper does she have?


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Don't open the radiator while hot... I know you know this. Just a public service announcement against scalding.



You can do it if you have reflexes of a ninja.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Oh I forgot about that one. Or even better yet... a busted head gasket that's leaking coolant.



and you wonder why you are on  so many ignore lists...


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No i won't. I don't have mechanical skills. We'll call da man if it isn't a fluid problem.



All you need is a couple big wrenches and a hammer.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> and you wonder why you are on  so many ignore lists...



We do, however, know how your luck runs...


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> We do, however, know how your luck runs...



If it wasnt for bad luck, he wouldnt have any luck at all.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2011)

243Savage said:


> All you need is a couple big wrenches and a hammer.



It's a Rav4. We just spent $1400 two months ago replacing the water pump. They have to drop the engine to get to the stupid thing. If its the water pump again, i better not have to spend a dime on it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

Cortney! You done had that lit`lun?


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> and you wonder why you are on  so many ignore lists...



Just trying to be helpful 



Nicodemus said:


> We do, however, know how your luck runs...



It's that cajun voodoo hex that we conjured up on him.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Cortney! You done had that lit`lun?



It ain't exactly like running to the grocery store, Nic. Once things are rolling we won't hear from her till tomorrow or later.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Cortney! You done had that lit`lun?



Nope...contractions slowed down...thank goodness! Everything is still a bit painful...but nothing much to report yet!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

Well dang! Now that the excitement done gone, I reckon I need to try to scratch up some chocolate chip ice cream...


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Well dang! Now that the excitement done gone, I reckon I need to try to paint my toenails pink...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Well dang! Now that the excitement done gone, I reckon I need to try to scratch up some chocolate chip ice cream...



Awww, heck! Why'd ya have to go and mention ice cream for?? I forgot to bring some home from the store!!


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It's a Rav4. We just spent $1400 two months ago replacing the water pump. They have to drop the engine to get to the stupid thing. If its the water pump again, i better not have to spend a dime on it!



Ok, a couple big wrenches, hammer AND a prybar.


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 29, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Awww, heck! Why'd ya have to go and mention ice cream for?? I forgot to bring some home from the store!!



I went to Bozeman today and got another cherry crunch pie.  Ice cream would go well with it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

243Savage said:


> Ok, a couple big wrenches, hammer AND a prybar.





He must be outside lookin` under the hood. I see lightnin` , and hear thunder, unprintables, and see heat monkeys risin` above the trees to the west of here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2011)

I was afraid Cortgir.....uh....shuga plum was gonna have da baby before I read all of that......I started havin contraptions

Hang in there, SP!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2011)

Hmm hmm good DQ blizzard and reeses cup


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2011)

Looky here at CTT and TLP takin a nap. Ain't it precious..
Stole this shot from the babies mama's FB page.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looky here at CTT and TLP takin a nap. Ain't it precious..
> Stole this shot from the babies mama's FB page.
> 
> View attachment 613137





Very good picture!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2011)

243Savage said:


> Ok, a couple big wrenches, hammer AND a prybar.





She's almost out of anti-freeze and i can see where it's dripping off the chassis. Right under the water pump.


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> She's almost out of anti-freeze and i can see where it's dripping off the chassis. Right under the water pump.



Does a car really need anti freeze when its 130 degrees outside anyway?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looky here at CTT and TLP takin a nap. Ain't it precious..
> Stole this shot from the babies mama's FB page.
> 
> View attachment 613137



Great pic  ....but I wonder how tripod got that remote stuck in his head!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> She's almost out of anti-freeze and i can see where it's dripping off the chassis. Right under the water pump.


That's what I was thinkin..........Low fluid levels give fluctuations in Temp..........Before you you spend a pile of money try some Bars leaks.........It worked for me........Just don't buy the cheap stuff, and follow the directions



slip said:


> Does a car really need anti freeze when its 130 degrees outside anyway?


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> She's almost out of anti-freeze and i can see where it's dripping off the chassis. Right under the water pump.



They should warranty that work for you Robert. Don't take no for an answer. Good luck with talking to the shop that did the previous work. 



slip said:


> Does a car really need anti freeze when its 130 degrees outside anyway?



Water is actually a better coolant than antifreeze during the hot summer months.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey Les, Nice sigline!! 





243Savage said:


> I went to Bozeman today and got another cherry crunch pie.  Ice cream would go well with it.







Jeff C. said:


> I was afraid Cortgir.....uh....shuga plum was gonna have da baby before I read all of that......I started havin contraptions
> 
> Hang in there, SP!!!



I'm hangin' in there as best I can! Someone needs to tell the little dude in the belly to chill out for about another week!



slip said:


> Hmm hmm good DQ blizzard and reeses cup


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

243Savage said:


> I went to Bozeman today and got another cherry crunch pie.  Ice cream would go well with it.





All you got to do is walk out to the nearest snowbank!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Great pic  ....but I wonder how tripod got that remote stuck in his head!!!


Courtney couldn't find a skillet. AJ hid all of them...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Water is actually a better coolant than antifreeze during the hot summer months.


Antifreeze as it is commonly known also raises the boiling temperature of water, allowing for higher temps before the radiator boils over


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2011)

slip said:


> Does a car really need anti freeze when its 130 degrees outside anyway?



Yeah...she just ain't drivin it fast enough. 

There was an old man that bought a big ol Caddy and the guy that he bought it from told him, " man you gotta run this thing fast to keep it cool". So the old man took his advice and drove the doors off the thing everywhere he went. Well finally, one day he broke down on the side of the road and steam was spewin out of it, when a State Patrolman pulled up and asked "what's wrong overheatin" the old man said" heck no, dang thing froze to death".


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Hey Les, Nice sigline!!



Pffffft. If he would turn the picture of his avatar around you'd see the target on the back of his head!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pffffft. If he would turn the picture of his avatar around you'd see the target on the back of his head!!


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>





Les Miles said:


> Water is actually a better coolant than antifreeze during the hot summer months.





Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...she just ain't drivin it fast enough.
> 
> There was an old man that bought a big ol Caddy and the guy that he bought it from told him, " man you gotta run this thing fast to keep it cool". So the old man took his advice and drove the doors off the thing everywhere he went. Well finally, one day he broke down on the side of the road and steam was spewin out of it, when a State Patrolman pulled up and asked "what's wrong overheatin" the old man said" heck no, dang thing froze to death".





CortGirl said:


>


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Hey Les, Nice sigline!!



I see the ninja idgits are at it again. 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Antifreeze as it is commonly known also raises the boiling temperature of water, allowing for higher temps before the radiator boils over



Hush! My answer sounds better than yours. You're inivitation to "Mod & Admin Appeciation Day" is now in question. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pffffft. If he would turn the picture of his avatar around you'd see the target on the back of his head!!



Wuh??? I don't see no target anywhere...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I see the ninja idgits are at it again.
> 
> Wuh??? I don't see no target anywhere...






See that red dot over your left eye?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> See that red dot over your left eye?



He doesn't have a mirror. Here, I'll help him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He doesn't have a mirror. Here, I'll help him.
> 
> View attachment 613146





Perfect!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> See that red dot over your left eye?



You were so busy eating ice cream that you must have missed post #500


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You were so busy eating ice cream that you must have missed post #500





Why do you think your sigline got changed...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hush! My answer sounds better than yours. You're inivitation to "Mod & Admin Appeciation Day" is now in question.
> 
> 
> 
> Wuh??? I don't see no target anywhere...


I'll worry about that when you actually hire a first mate that can fill out the online application!!


You ain't noticed there was 3 Mods, and 1 Admin in here watching you tonite??


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2011)

Roll tide!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm going to bed and try to forget all the issues i got right now. Later, folks!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You were so busy eating ice cream that you must have missed post #500



 



Les Miles said:


> Roll Tide!!!


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> She's almost out of anti-freeze and i can see where it's dripping off the chassis. Right under the water pump.



See how good I am?  I diagnosed that across the internets 'cause I know stuff.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'll worry about that when you actually hire a first mate that can fill out the online application!!
> 
> 
> You ain't noticed there was 3 Mods, and 1 Admin in here watching you tonite??



I can't see all you ninja mods lurking around. It's like yall are going in and out of the matrix around here. 

Besides.... everyone loves a little cajun to spice things up a bit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm going to bed and try to forget all the issues i got right now. Later, folks!



I hear ya Rob....Hope it everything works out for the better!!

Good night!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Roll tide!!!!!



Now yall have gone entirely too far!!! 

That is downright blasphemy! 

I ain't never muttered those words even once in my lifetime. 

I give up.... besides, I gotta get up early for my facial in the morning then head over for my full-body waxing session.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Now yall have gone entirely too far!!!
> 
> That is downright blasphemy!
> 
> ...





Just get the boat ready for our big fishin` trip...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Now yall have gone entirely too far!!!
> 
> That is downright blasphemy!
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I gotta get up early for my facial in the morning then head over for my full-body waxing session.


See as how you admitted to being a "little cajun" a couple of posts ago, that shouldn't take too long.


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Just get the boat ready for our big fishin` trip...



Nic why are you loading up cinder blocks and chains for a fishing trip?







_Ohhhhh_


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> See as how you admitted to being a "little cajun" a couple of posts ago, that shouldn't take too long.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

slip said:


> Nic why are you loading up cinder blocks and chains for a fishing trip?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I`m tryin` to decide whether to carry ditchin` dynamite, or railroad TNT with us? Anybody know how deep the water gonna be???


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2011)

slip said:


> Nic why are you loading up cinder blocks and chains for a fishing trip?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got a plan... and Nic will be too distracted to even think about cinder blocks or fishing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m tryin` to decide whether to carry ditchin` dynamite, or railroad TNT with us? Anybody know how deep the water gonna be???


Just a slice on each Achilles tendon and toss him overboard. It'll slow his swimmin down enough for the gators to follow the blood trail and get to him before he gets too far.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just a slice on each Achilles tendon and toss him overboard. It'll slow his swimmin down enough for the gators to follow the blood trail and get to him before he gets too far.





Will gators eat something like that?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Will gators eat something like that?



They did for quite a few years when Tebow was the quarterback...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Just now showing up to the party... what a long day. Somebody catch me up on the day's events.



I feel your pain...last I was on was page 4, now up to 11.   No way I'm reading thru all that now!     v  


Hi all and bye all...catch ya'll on page 15.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just a slice on each Achilles tendon and toss him overboard. It'll slow his swimmin down enough for the gators to follow the blood trail and get to him before he gets too far.





Nicodemus said:


> Will gators eat something like that?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> They did for quite a few years when Tebow was the quarterback...


Daaaannnnngg!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Just get the boat ready for our big fishin` trip...



Who said anything about fishing???


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Will gators eat something like that?



I hope not... I don't want to mess up my mani-pedi fighting off those overgrown lizards.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 29, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I feel your pain...last I was on was page 4, now up to 11.   No way I'm reading thru all that now!     v
> 
> 
> Hi all and bye all...catch ya'll on page 15.


There was a flurry of activity over Cortgirl thinking it was time to head to the maternity ward!!........It was just a false start


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 29, 2011)

G'night all! Gonna try to catch a few winks...supposed to finish cleaning out the old house tomorrow...hope we make it through the night! 

Catch y'all in the mornin'!

Rutt- I sure hope a false start is all it was!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 29, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> There was a flurry of activity over Cortgirl thinking it was time to head to the maternity ward!!........It was just a false start



Thanks for the recap Mitch...would have taken me days to read thru all that!    


Been buried in my shop for the day...have 16 blanks prepped for pen turning!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> There was a flurry of activity over Cortgirl thinking it was time to head to the maternity ward!!........It was just a false start





We were all nervous as cats!   

Hey Sugar Plum, we gonna get cigars?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> G'night all! Gonna try to catch a few winks...supposed to finish cleaning out the old house tomorrow...hope we make it through the night!
> 
> Catch y'all in the mornin'!



Night Sugar Plum...


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> G'night all! Gonna try to catch a few winks...supposed to finish cleaning out the old house tomorrow...hope we make it through the night!
> 
> Catch y'all in the mornin'!
> 
> Rutt- I sure hope a false start is all it was!



'Night Cort, Good luck ...


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm about at the end of my rope as well. The sleepy monster has about got me...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 29, 2011)

Niters CortGirl...maybe it was just the Messican food?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2011)

Good night Ms Cort!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2011)

I reckon I'll follow suit..... good night folks!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm out too! Y'all have a good night!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 29, 2011)

droppin like flies


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 29, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> droppin like flies



I'm just joining the party


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> droppin like flies


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 29, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I'm just joining the party


x2


SnowHunter said:


> droppin like flies


Sorry dogs can not hang


Miguel Cervantes said:


>



I saw what you did


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> x2



Good  to know i ain't here by myself


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 29, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I'm just joining the party


Well Hi there newcomer 


Miguel Cervantes said:


>


Hey Bro  


threeleggedpigmy said:


> x2
> 
> Sorry dogs can not hang
> 
> ...


Hey AJ!!!! Looks like you're enjoying daddyhood


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy;quote said:
			
		

> I saw what you did


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 29, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Thanks for the recap Mitch...would have taken me days to read thru all that!
> 
> 
> Been buried in my shop for the day...have 16 blanks prepped for pen turning!


No Problem!!...I'm not the wordsmith Bama is!!



CortGirl said:


> G'night all! Gonna try to catch a few winks...supposed to finish cleaning out the old house tomorrow...hope we make it through the night!
> 
> Catch y'all in the mornin'!
> 
> Rutt- I sure hope a false start is all it was!


Hope you get to sleep the entire night!!.........G'night Sugar Plum





Jeff C. said:


> I reckon I'll follow suit..... good night folks!!


G'night Jeffro!!



Les Miles said:


> I'm out too! Y'all have a good night!


Later Perry!!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 29, 2011)

Howdy folks 






6 or 7...I lost count a while ago


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 29, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Good  to know i ain't here by myself


I got the coffee on 


SnowHunter said:


> Well Hi there newcomer
> 
> Hey Bro
> Hey AJ!!!! Looks like you're enjoying daddyhood


I sure am There is a dang woman sneaking around with a camera thou.


Miguel Cervantes said:


>


You can come back now.  It all good


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You can come back now.  It all good


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I sure am There is a dang woman sneaking around with a camera thou.


That was a frame worthy pic!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 29, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Howdy folks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Turkey paw 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> I got the coffee on
> 
> I sure am There is a dang woman sneaking around with a camera thou.
> 
> You can come back now.  It all good




That pic was just precious  

Makes me miss mine bein that small


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Makes me miss mine bein that small



And that quiet...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I got the coffee on



Done had mine. You gotta catch up


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 29, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That was a frame worthy pic!!


Yup it sure was!

Hi Mitch 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> And that quiet...



Yeah, I was actually thinkin that to myself


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 29, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Howdy folks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howdy Turkey Paw


RUTTNBUCK said:


> That was a frame worthy pic!!


Thank you sir 


SnowHunter said:


> Hey Turkey paw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got some great kids.   I always enjoy hanging with them and drinking a couple caprisuns.


Kendallbearden said:


> Done had mine. You gotta catch up



It will not take long


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 29, 2011)

Hay yall.  Ima creepin tonight.  


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 29, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Yup it sure was!
> 
> Hi Mitch


Hey Snowy!!..........You frying bacon in the morning??



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Thank you sir


Courtney done good with that one!!.........That one will be one you look back on with fond memories!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 29, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hay yall.  Ima creepin tonight.  



Welcome to the party


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Howdy Turkey Paw
> 
> Thank you sir
> 
> ...


Aww thanks AJ, they are pretty awesome, if I do say so myself  



BBQBOSS said:


> Hay yall.  Ima creepin tonight.  


Hey Matty!!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!..........You frying bacon in the morning??
> 
> Courtney done good with that one!!.........That one will be one you look back on with fond memories!!


Probably.. only its the store bought kind   Pigs have been coralled  Garden might do well, still. Will know more in a few days


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 29, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Aww thanks AJ, they are pretty awesome, if I do say so myself
> 
> 
> Hey Matty!!
> ...




Hello my hawt Snowmama.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 29, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hay yall.  Ima creepin tonight.  



Who you creepin up on?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Who you creepin up on?



look outside in yo bushes. 

I see someone is up from their little nappy poo.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 29, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> look outside in yo bushes.
> 
> I see someone is up from their little nappy poo.





Come on in, just get the mail for me.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2011)

Dang sleep monster......


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 30, 2011)

i introduced my parents to my giflfreind  and her parrents tonight t was great


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i introduced my parents to my giflfreind  and her parrents tonight t was great



sounds like you'll have a new boss soon


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 30, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> sounds like you'll have a new boss soon



she is great but i was gonna get in a fght today cause sombody did somthin she didint like 
she said dont get n a fight she dont want me hurt but if i did she sad she d break my nose for beng an idjit


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 30, 2011)

The calendar and the work schedule don't seem to match today.  

Oh well, with enough coffee any thing is possible.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2011)

*wake up idjits!!!!!*


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i introduced my parents to my giflfreind  and her parrents tonight t was great



So you got to see your aunt and uncle again huh? 



gobbleinwoods said:


> The calendar and the work schedule don't seem to match today.
> 
> Oh well, with enough coffee any thing is possible.



Morning CornHusker, it's only 35 days till football season. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> *wake up idjits!!!!!*



Don't be yelling so dadgum early ya nimrod!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> So you got to see your aunt and uncle again huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It ain't early, Nemo, I waited 30 minutes after I woke up to rattle your tiny little cajun rear end out of bed...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> *wake up idjits!!!!!*



I've been here. Just been creepin in the other sections of the forum.


----------



## fredw (Jul 30, 2011)

Good morning.  

Anyone want to help me clean my basement today?  Getting rid of 25 years worth of accumulation.....


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 30, 2011)

fredw said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Anyone want to help me clean my basement today?  Getting rid of 25 years worth of accumulation.....



Talk to DEE. I hear he is mighty fine at cleaning out stuff


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> We were all nervous as cats!
> 
> Hey Sugar Plum, we gonna get cigars?



Uhh, will pictures do? I can get those posted a lot quicker when the time comes than trying to get cigars out to god's country. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> *wake up idjits!!!!!*



SHHHHHHHHH!!!!! What's all the racket for? I ain't had all my coffee yet...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning CornHusker, it's only 35 days till football season.



Oh yes it is.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2011)

Gooooooooood Morningggggggggg!!!



Going to meet Killa86 today, his hunting club is only 2 miles from my house!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Uhh, will pictures do? I can get those posted a lot quicker when the time comes than trying to get cigars out to god's country.
> 
> 
> 
> SHHHHHHHHH!!!!! What's all the racket for? I ain't had all my coffee yet...


Where's dat baby at????


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i introduced my parents to my giflfreind  and her parrents tonight t was great



So did her parents slap her face and ask her what she was thinking???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> So did her parents slap her face and ask her what she was thinking???









I'm betting they packed up their stuff and moved . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2011)

Morning peeps!
Got the coffee brewing. Felt good to sleep late for a change.



BBQBOSS said:


> Hay yall.  Ima creepin tonight.  


Can somebody tell me what the little squares on Matty's post mean? I've seen them several times.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning peeps!
> Got the coffee brewing. Felt good to sleep late for a change.
> 
> 
> Can somebody tell me what the little squares on Matty's post mean? I've seen them several times.



I'm thinkin' it's a secret signal to the new mods. Kind of an I luv you fellas so don't ban me.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 30, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> So did her parents slap her face and ask her what she was thinking???



no i had already met her parents before church her mom sat me down an said i need to talk to you iwas like


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's dat baby at????



Not here yet! Thank goodness too! We need to head over to the old house and get it cleaned. Then I can relax. Plus, Rob's mama won't be down to watch the other kidlets until Thursday...so he REALLY needs to stay in there!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> no i had already met her parents before church her mom sat me down an said i need to talk to you iwas like









Post up a pic of girlfriend Seth!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 30, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Not here yet! Thank goodness too! We need to head over to the old house and get it cleaned. Then I can relax. Plus, Rob's mama won't be down to watch the other kidlets until Thursday...so he REALLY needs to stay in there!



Well.....they don't always cooperate. 

Hope it works out for ya though.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Post up a pic of girlfriend Seth!!



I think she was in one of Keebs previous avatars.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Post up a pic of girlfriend Seth!!



idk she might kick my buttlol 

her mom said welcome to the family


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> idk she might kick my buttlol
> 
> her mom said welcome to the family



Oh lord.....is she with child.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 30, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I think she was in one of Keebs previous avatars.



do u  want me to get banned yelling at you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> idk she might kick my buttlol
> 
> her mom said welcome to the family





Sterlo58 said:


> Oh lord.....is she with child.





Not by Seth, we had him neutered at birth . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> idk she might kick my buttlol
> 
> her mom said welcome to the family


So when's the wedding?


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 30, 2011)

here yall go first negatve comment and ile get slp or nic to bann u     this is my gf


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So when's the wedding?


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2011)

Mornin folks ....


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 30, 2011)

slip said:


> Mornin folks ....



mornin slip


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 30, 2011)

Mornin...er...afternoon Slip


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 30, 2011)

Howdy gang.  What's up today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> here yall go first negatve comment and ile get slp or nic to bann u     this is my gf


We don't care about pics. What is important is can she cook and do laundry like a good woman should be able to do?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We don't care about pics. What is important is can she cook and do laundry like a good woman should be able to do?



i asked if she could bait her own hook and if she could shoot a bow


----------



## david w. (Jul 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i asked if she could bait her own hook and if she could shoot a bow



Can she make biscuits?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i asked if she could bait her own hook and if she could shoot a bow


Neither of which will get you a hot meal or clean cloths. We need to have a good sit down with you and get your priorities in order. You will soon learn the importance of leaving the chicken coop, without the chicken, in order to enjoy the peace and quiet of the woods and water..

Someone please watch the back door and give me a shout out if one of the WOW's comes sneaking in with a skillet in hand.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Neither of which will get you a hot meal or clean cloths. We need to have a good sit down with you and get your priorities in order. You will soon learn the importance of leaving the chicken coop, without the chicken, in order to enjoy the peace and quiet of the woods and water..
> 
> Someone please watch the back door and give me a shout out if one of the WOW's comes sneaking in with a skillet in hand.



my gf aint a wow but  can sick her on u she can swing a bat real good


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> she is great but i was gonna get in a fght today cause sombody did somthin she didint like
> she said dont get n a fight she dont want me hurt but if i did she sad she d break my nose for beng an idjit





Seth carter said:


> here yall go first negatve comment and ile get slp or nic to bann u     this is my gf



There are lots of other ways to handle stuff like that instead of fighting, seth. It usually results in a much better outcome also.

BTW, cute gal!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 30, 2011)

david w. said:


> Can she make biscuits?



i can


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> There are lots of other ways to handle stuff like that instead of fighting, seth. It usually results in a much better outcome also.
> 
> BTW, cute gal!!!



yea i know an i lke my nose the way it is


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> here yall go first negatve comment and ile get slp or nic to bann u     this is my gf






WOW I'm, I'm er uhm, speechless!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> my gf aint a wow but  can sick her on u she can swing a bat real good


I ain't skeered of no old bat, I married a woman that knows how to kill me six different ways and make it look like a natural death. What else you got, besides a girl that can out hunt and out fish you and then stand there and make you cook and do the laundry?


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I ain't skeered of no old bat, I married a woman that knows how to kill me six different ways and make it look like a natural death. What else you got, besides a girl that can out hunt and out fish you and then stand there and make you cook and do the laundry?


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I ain't skeered of no old bat, I married a woman that knows how to kill me six different ways and make it look like a natural death. What else you got, besides a girl that can out hunt and out fish you and then stand there and make you cook and do the laundry?



she cant outhunt or fish mr but she is close lol


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> WOW I'm, I'm er uhm, speechless!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I ain't skeered of no old bat, I married a woman that knows how to kill me six different ways and make it look like a natural death. What else you got, besides a girl that can out hunt and out fish you and then stand there and make you cook and do the laundry?



i aint dong no laundry  ile give her my bow and put some  thunderheads an the arrows an turn her loose on ya


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> she cant outhunt or fish mr but she is close lol


When my wife and I were dating I took her trout fishin. She'd never been before, it was pouring down rain, I showed her the ropes of riggin the bait and she proceeded to haul em' in 2 to my 1. I learned real quick like that was a dead end road and I didn't need to encourage any more of that behavior by teaching her to hunt..


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When my wife and I were dating I took her trout fishin. She'd never been before, it was pouring down rain, I showed her the ropes of riggin the bait and she proceeded to haul em' in 2 to my 1. I learned real quick like that was a dead end road and I didn't need to encourage any more of that behavior by teaching her to hunt..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When my wife and I were dating I took her trout fishin. She'd never been before, it was pouring down rain, I showed her the ropes of riggin the bait and she proceeded to haul em' in 2 to my 1. I learned real quick like that was a dead end road and I didn't need to encourage any more of that behavior by teaching her to hunt..





Dawn's the same way bass fishing, I tie her on a beetle spin and she usually wears me out.  Last time we were at the farm we were fishing shallow diving crank baits I caught 10 including a 7lber, and she caugh one 5lber, she was a lil ticked.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's the same way bass fishing, I tie her on a beetle spin and she usually wears me out.  Last time we were at the farm we were fishing shallow diving crank baits I caught 10 including a 7lber, and she caugh one 5lber, she was a lil ticked.



Was that the week that you were on here a whole lot, even late at night? Women don't hold grudges, they exact punishment in the cruelest of ways..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2011)

Gentlemen. It`s about the hottest 95 degrees I can ever remember. I`ve been out there foolin` around, and I do believe I mighta overdid it. Sick, dizzy, and bad headache. No alchohol involved either. Dadgum bear done got, looks like.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Someone please watch the back door and give me a shout out if one of the WOW's comes sneaking in with a skillet in hand.


Ahem.... 




Nicodemus said:


> Gentlemen. It`s about the hottest 95 degrees I can ever remember. I`ve been out there foolin` around, and I do believe I mighta overdid it. Sick, dizzy, and bad headache. No alchohol involved either. Dadgum bear done got, looks like.



Be careful Nick. Drink some water, relax and eat a few saltine crackers.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 30, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Ahem....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



snowyyy there pickin on me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Was that the week that you were on here a whole lot, even late at night? Women don't hold grudges, they exact punishment in the cruelest of ways..




Mebbe . . . eh eh . .




Nicodemus said:


> Gentlemen. It`s about the hottest 95 degrees I can ever remember. I`ve been out there foolin` around, and I do believe I mighta overdid it. Sick, dizzy, and bad headache. No alchohol involved either. Dadgum bear done got, looks like.




That's the problem Nic, no alcohol.   Had an ole timer tell me several years ago, there couldn't be but 2 things wrong wit ya, either yo drankin too much, or not enough!!
I know the Red Head's gonna take good care of ya!!




SnowHunter said:


> Ahem....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wellllllllllll by doggy, look who's here!!  It's back door Snowie!!


Er uhm, wait a minute, that didn't sound quite right . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Gentlemen. It`s about the hottest 95 degrees I can ever remember. I`ve been out there foolin` around, and I do believe I mighta overdid it. Sick, dizzy, and bad headache. No alchohol involved either. Dadgum bear done got, looks like.



Careful out there Nick. That heat'll get you in a hurry.



SnowHunter said:


> Ahem....







Seth carter said:


> snowyyy there pickin on me



Shush it laundry boy... Don't you have some cloths to fold?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Gentlemen. It`s about the hottest 95 degrees I can ever remember. I`ve been out there foolin` around, and I do believe I mighta overdid it. Sick, dizzy, and bad headache. No alchohol involved either. Dadgum bear done got, looks like.



Dang, gotta be careful with that Nic. Maybe eat some fruit


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks ya`ll. Some ice water, an apple, and layin` down for a while might help.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Careful out there Nick. That heat'll get you in a hurry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok now im gonna get the bat


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks ya`ll. Some ice water, an apple, and layin` down for a while might help.



Don't rush it.....happened to me before, and it took several hrs to recuperate somewhat!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> ok now im gonna get the bat






Hugh, PLEAZZZZZZZZZZE forgive him, it's da paint chips talkin . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't rush it.....happened to me before, and it took several hrs to recuperate somewhat!!





I'm betting your "incident" involved alcohol . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Was that the week that you were on here a whole lot, even late at night? Women don't hold grudges, they exact punishment in the cruelest of ways..





Oh and yeah, the pic in my avatar was her first Redfish ever, caught on top water.

I'm guessing you recognize the skiff!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm betting your "incident" involved alcohol . . .



That was a different time...it took MANY hrs to recuperate


----------



## david w. (Jul 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Gentlemen. It`s about the hottest 95 degrees I can ever remember. I`ve been out there foolin` around, and I do believe I mighta overdid it. Sick, dizzy, and bad headache. No alchohol involved either. Dadgum bear done got, looks like.



You better be careful out there nic.

Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> ok now im gonna get the bat


You gotta be married to them for a few years before you can call them a bat. But you're starting to show promise, keep up the good work..


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> snowyyy there pickin on me


So...gotta be tuff!!  


Hooked On Quack said:


> Wellllllllllll by doggy, look who's here!!  It's back door Snowie!!
> 
> 
> Er uhm, wait a minute, that didn't sound quite right . . .




Hi Quacker  You just aint right 


Nicodemus said:


> Thanks ya`ll. Some ice water, an apple, and layin` down for a while might help.


Take it easy Nick.. you got an afternoon to relax


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 30, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> So...gotta be tuff!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whel u werent much help 

weres yara when u need her


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> whel u werent much help
> 
> weres yara when u need her



She's off doin girlie stuff, like gettin her hair done..
Speakin' of hair,,,,,,,ummm,,,,,,,,SETH!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2011)

Go bush-hog on tractor....OR.....go swimmin'??? 

Y'all help me out with this difficult decision!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> So...gotta be tuff!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Wished I had a nickel for every time I've heard that.





Nic CHILL bro, I'll take care of things in here!!   


eh
eh

eh
eh . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Go bush-hog on tractor....OR.....go swimmin'???
> 
> Y'all help me out with this difficult decision!


Yes!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Go bush-hog on tractor....OR.....go swimmin'???
> 
> Y'all help me out with this difficult decision!






Swimmin, know any bowlegged wimmins??


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's off doin girlie stuff, like gettin her hair done..
> Speakin' of hair,,,,,,,ummm,,,,,,,,SETH!!!!



i know i need a haircut


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i know i need a haircut


Run up and see Mrs. Quack, she'll fix you right up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes!!!



 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Swimmin, know any bowlegged wimmins??



Still thinkin....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2011)

Y'all have a good'un!! 

BBL


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all have a good'un!!
> 
> BBL



Good luck gettin your bush hog out of the pool...


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Run up and see Mrs. Quack, she'll fix you right up.



i  go to the place with all the cute girls who cut hair


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i  go to the place with all the cute girls who cut hair


You saying Mrs. Quack ain't smokin HAWT??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Run up and see Mrs. Quack, she'll fix you right up.









Seth carter said:


> i  go to the place with all the cute girls who cut hair




You have seriously hurt my wife's feelings.




Miguel Cervantes said:


> You saying Mrs. Quack ain't smokin HAWT??


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You saying Mrs. Quack ain't smokin HAWT??



nope im not but ive heard quack like to wear womans clothes also


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good luck gettin your bush hog out of the pool...



 

She ain't ready yet!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2011)

What the heck is goin on in here ....


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 30, 2011)

slip said:


> What the heck is goin on in here ....



things and stuff


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> my gf aint a wow but  can sick her on u she can swing a bat real good



Are we talking winged here?



Seth carter said:


> i can



canned ones don't count. :nono:



Seth carter said:


> whel u werent much help
> 
> weres yara when u need her



still trying to hide behind a skirt?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2011)

Someone's feeling kind of blue today!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You saying Mrs. Quack ain't smokin HAWT??




Boogity boogity boogity!!! 



slip said:


> What the heck is goin on in here ....



Nuttin yet....you'd better rest up for tonight, your mentor is down for the count. If nothin else, muster all of the positive force within you, young Jedi. We're gonna need all the help we can get when he comes to.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Boogity boogity boogity!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nuttin yet....you'd better rest up for tonight, your mentor is down for the count. If nothin else, muster all of the positive force within you, young Jedi. We're gonna need all the help we can get when he comes to.



I thought you wuz takin yo' bush hog swimmin??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2011)

Finally...CYL!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> She ain't ready yet!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought you wuz takin yo' bush hog swimmin??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2011)

Gotta get ready for my date with Killa86, he's requested that I wear nuttin but heels, and my leopard print thong.

Gonna be hard shifting gears wearin heels . . .


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta get ready for my date with Killa86, he's requested that I wear nuttin but heels, and my leopard print thong.
> 
> Gonna be hard shifting gears wearin heels . . .



would sombody please ban him


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2011)

Its like a dang oven out there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> would sombody please ban him



If they ban the IP how are you going to log on for the abuse?


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 30, 2011)

slip said:


> Its like a dang oven out there.



Nothing like a good 2 hour nap in the heat of the day to recharge the batteries.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2011)

slip said:


> Its like a dang oven out there.



It sure was, but it was short lived.....thunderstorm blew in and cooled it down quick like. Put a damper on the swimmin too  just had skimmed the pool, then it blew all kinds of stuff in it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> It sure was, but it was short lived.....thunderstorm blew in and cooled it down quick like. Put a damper on the swimmin too  just had skimmed the pool, then it blew all kinds of stuff in it



Oh yeah, forgot to tell you about the rain....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh yeah, forgot to tell you about the rain....







OR


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 30, 2011)

Still waitin for the rain.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2011)

Why is it folks will swim in a lake or pond full of fish poo and leaves, and even in the rain, but a swimming pool has to be vaccuumed out and leaf free before they'll stick a toe in it, and rain just cancels the whole affair off.......


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why is it folks will swim in a lake or pond full of fish poo and leaves, and even in the rain, but a swimming pool has to be vaccuumed out and leaf free before they'll stick a toe in it, and rain just cancels the hole affair off.......



Always wondered the same thing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why is it folks will swim in a lake or pond full of fish poo and leaves, and even in the rain, but a swimming pool has to be vaccuumed out and leaf free before they'll stick a toe in it, and rain just cancels the hole affair off.......



It was more the lightning I was concerned about as I stood there barefooted with an aluminum pole and skim net attached but once it clouded up and started raining, that was it MizT was ready to go.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> It was more the lightning I was concerned about as I stood there barefooted with an aluminum pole and skim net attached but once it clouded up and started raining, that was it MizT was ready to go.



She was skeered she might get wet huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She was skeered she might get wet huh?



That....and not sunburnt enough


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2011)

I smell food


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I smell food


It's frozen pizza, it smells better than it taste. Don't worry, we'll clean up the mess when we're done.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 30, 2011)

My cousin has two advanced degrees in psychology. While she was visiting today, she took my computer away and started reading this thread. After about a minute of reading, she screamed, wet her pants, put on a helmet, and ran under the stairs and curled up in the fetile posistion. She keeps chanting something. I can't quite make out what she's saying, but it's something along the lines of "this can't be real." Any of you fellers know what her problem is, or how to get her out from under the stairs?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why is it folks will swim in a lake or pond full of fish poo and leaves, and even in the rain, but a swimming pool has to be vaccuumed out and leaf free before they'll stick a toe in it, and rain just cancels the hole affair off.......




"hole affair"  ?????  




Kendallbearden said:


> My cousin has two advanced degrees in psychology. While she was visiting today, she took my computer away and started reading this thread. After about a minute of reading, she screamed, wet her pants, put on a helmet, and ran under the stairs and curled up in the fetile posistion. She keeps chanting something. I can't quite make out what she's saying, but it's something along the lines of "this can't be real." Any of you fellers know what her problem is, or how to get her out from under the stairs?






Noodle her  . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 30, 2011)

Anybody heard from Nick?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> My cousin has two advanced degrees in psychology. While she was visiting today, she took my computer away and started reading this thread. After about a minute of reading, she screamed, wet her pants, put on a helmet, and ran under the stairs and curled up in the fetile posistion. She keeps chanting something. I can't quite make out what she's saying, but it's something along the lines of "this can't be real." Any of you fellers know what her problem is, or how to get her out from under the stairs?



Yeah, the second advanced degree nullified the advantage of the first one, thus wiping out all sense of deductive reasoning. The intrinsic nature of keeping up with multiple topics of conversation all at once, such as on this thread, was just more than she could process and sent her into a catatonic state of hysteria.

Mix her a strong Jack n Coke, once she finishes that give her three shot glasses of Tequilla and a six pack of PBR. Once she completes that series of treatments she will be able to handle the complexity of this thread without so much as even blinking an eye.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> My cousin has two advanced degrees in psychology. While she was visiting today, she took my computer away and started reading this thread. After about a minute of reading, she screamed, wet her pants, put on a helmet, and ran under the stairs and curled up in the fetile posistion. She keeps chanting something. I can't quite make out what she's saying, but it's something along the lines of "this can't be real." Any of you fellers know what her problem is, or how to get her out from under the stairs?



well, there's your problem( or rather her problem)! Too much useless book learning. Got any Tinks 69 left from deer season? Just throw a soaked cotton ball under the stairs and she'll be out shortly.  Giver her a beer and tell her to send a friend request to Keebs on FB. We'll have her up to speed in no time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "whole affair"  ?????


Why you preverts gotta always be altering my posts??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Anybody heard from Nick?





I`m here, just not kickin` much. Ain`t feelin` much better either.

Thanks for askin`, Bug.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m here, just not kickin` much. Ain`t feelin` much better either.
> 
> Thanks for askin`, Bug.



If you ain't feelin better by tomorrow take your stubborn self to the Dr. It's not like I have to tell you the effects of heat stress. I'm sure Ga. Power pounded that one into y'alls heads for years.

Get to feeling better soon buddy.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 30, 2011)

Phew...took ya'll long enuff to get to page 15!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you ain't feelin better by tomorrow take your stubborn self to the Dr. It's not like I have to tell you the effects of heat stress. I'm sure Ga. Power pounded that one into y'alls heads for years.
> 
> Get to feeling better soon buddy.





Thanks Bro. Yea, I will probably go Monday. I`m just not feelin` right, and haven`t for a couple of days now.


----------



## david w. (Jul 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Bro. Yea, I will probably go Monday. I`m just not feelin` right, and haven`t for a couple of days now.



Hope you get to feeling better nic.

I'll be  for ya.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Bro. Yea, I will probably go Monday. I`m just not feelin` right, and haven`t for a couple of days now.



One of them nasty ticks didn't get ahold of you without you knowin it did it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> One of them nasty ticks didn't get ahold of you without you knowin it did it?





Nah, I haven`t had a tick or redbug in goin` on 30 years.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Bro. Yea, I will probably go Monday. I`m just not feelin` right, and haven`t for a couple of days now.



I hope all is well too. Get well soon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m here, just not kickin` much. Ain`t feelin` much better either.
> 
> Thanks for askin`, Bug.






Ain't nuttin gonna whup my bro Nic!!!

I'm off tomorrow, if you need a visit from Dr. Quack!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't nuttin gonna whup my bro Nic!!!
> 
> I'm off tomorrow, if you need a visit from Dr. Quack!!





   I`m feelin` better already!


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m feelin` better already!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Bro. Yea, I will probably go Monday. I`m just not feelin` right, and haven`t for a couple of days now.



sucks ya aint feelin no better Nick  Plenty of water... thats the trick we've figured out (and we don't like drinkin water either) and it'll help when yer out in the heat. No sweet tea, the sugar will only make ya feel worse.


Evenin yall!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey Snow


Hope you feel better Nic


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 30, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> sucks ya aint feelin no better Nick  Plenty of water... thats the trick we've figured out (and we don't like drinkin water either) and it'll help when yer out in the heat. No sweet tea, the sugar will only make ya feel worse.
> 
> 
> Evenin yall!!!



X2 on water!     Hi there Snowmama...nice kiddie pool ya got there...or is it a piggy pool?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m here, just not kickin` much. Ain`t feelin` much better either.
> 
> Thanks for askin`, Bug.




My pleasure.  Was just concerned. 


Fishbait was mowing and got stung on the hand by some unidentified wasp or something. Said it felt like somebody whacked him with a Louisville Slugger. 

Popped him right on a big ol vein in his hand. I'll have to play nurse and baby him for three days over a glorified ant bite.


----------



## patchestc (Jul 30, 2011)

poor ole fishbait.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> My pleasure.  Was just concerned.
> 
> 
> Fishbait was mowing and got stung on the hand by some unidentified wasp or something. Said it felt like somebody whacked him with a Louisville Slugger.
> ...



yellow jacket strikes again. Now you know why i beat them off the hogs we're cleaning. Them thangs hurt!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 30, 2011)

slip said:


> Hey Snow
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better Nic


Hey Slip!



boneboy96 said:


> X2 on water!     Hi there Snowmama...nice kiddie pool ya got there...or is it a piggy pool?


Either or 

Hey... do you turn bowls too?


turtlebug said:


> My pleasure.  Was just concerned.
> 
> 
> Fishbait was mowing and got stung on the hand by some unidentified wasp or something. Said it felt like somebody whacked him with a Louisville Slugger.
> ...


Na got stung by a few of em...he was all welted up for a couple days


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 30, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Slip!
> 
> 
> Either or
> ...



Yes...I turn bowls, wine stoppers, egg-o-scopes, vases, and pens.      Having time is another story, but I've turned many a bowl and will start back up with some more bowls soon.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m here, just not kickin` much. Ain`t feelin` much better either.



I hope you get to feeling better sooner Nic. Can't have one of my favorite Mods out of commission. Perhaps you should go take the stick to Abner... that might make you feel better.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey yall.  Had a good day with my son, AJ, Cortney and Master Conner at the gun show, Marietta Pizza Co and ice cream shop.  now that im up from my nap i think i will have a tottie. How yall is tonight???


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 30, 2011)

4 out of my 5 drivers just crahsed


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 30, 2011)

patchestc said:


> poor ole fishbait.....




Oh he'll live.  





rhbama3 said:


> yellow jacket strikes again. Now you know why i beat them off the hogs we're cleaning. Them thangs hurt!



I know. I had one hiding under the handle on my car door. Popped me in the finger and I near about wanted perform an amputation. 

Worst sting ever, to me, was a guinea wasp. Good Lord that thing lit me up and made me cry.  



Watching Rango. Am I the only person who thinks this movie is creepy?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Oh he'll live.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, Johnny Depp is just weird and creepy to me anyways...   But i haven't seen the movie...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Oh he'll live.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haven't seen it yet. I don't know which is dumber though: Cowboy lizards OR cowboys vs. Aliens.
Right now i'm watching The Last Samurai. Also known as Cowboys vs. Ninjee's.


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2011)

I had a big ol black wasp/ hornet thing get in the pocket of my jeans when i was cutting grass one time ..... didnt even know it was there till i came inside.

Never got stung, talk about lucky ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Bro. Yea, I will probably go Monday. I`m just not feelin` right, and haven`t for a couple of days now.



Get well soon Nic.....


Evenin' Folks


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Haven't seen it yet. I don't know which is dumber though: Cowboy lizards OR cowboys vs. Aliens.
> Right now i'm watching The Last Samurai. Also known as Cowboys vs. Ninjee's.



I can't wait to see Cowboys vs. Aliens.   


Gonna try again to watch "Take Me Home Tonight" with my Fishbait.  

I passed out kind of early last night.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello .... anybody home???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hello .... anybody home???




Hi there!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 30, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Yes...I turn bowls, wine stoppers, egg-o-scopes, vases, and pens.      Having time is another story, but I've turned many a bowl and will start back up with some more bowls soon.


Ohh... if you turn a maple one, lemme know how much! I need a butter bowl 


BBQBOSS said:


> Hey yall.  Had a good day with my son, AJ, Cortney and Master Conner at the gun show, Marietta Pizza Co and ice cream shop.  now that im up from my nap i think i will have a tottie. How yall is tonight???


Hey Matty! Sounds like a full day! 



Tag-a-long said:


> Hello .... anybody home???


Heeeeeeeeeey SistaTag!!!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 30, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hello .... anybody home???



Heeeey


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi there!!



Hey Jeff .... tell Terri the blueberry jam is delicious!  



SnowHunter said:


> Ohh... if you turn a maple one, lemme know how much! I need a butter bowl
> Hey Matty! Sounds like a full day!
> 
> 
> Heeeeeeeeeey SistaTag!!!!



Hey lil Sis .. uhm ... did you know you got pigs in your pool??


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 30, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey Jeff .... tell Terri the blueberry jam is delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey lil Sis .. uhm ... did you know you got pigs in your pool??



Well THAT explains how it got so dirty   

 

How you been? Hows that big fuzzy ball of energy doin?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 30, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Heeeey



Evening KB


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello everyone


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 30, 2011)

anyone else creepin in here?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 30, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Well THAT explains how it got so dirty
> 
> 
> 
> How you been? Hows that big fuzzy ball of energy doin?



Spoiled rotten ... the heat is tuff but we still manage to work for a few minutes almost every day.  

How's your babies?  Ian about to go back to school?  Summers get shorter every year.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 30, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> anyone else creepin in here?



creepin' or lurking???


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hello everyone



Perry ... you stayin' outta trouble?



Kendallbearden said:


> anyone else creepin in here?



I'm always incognito ... only the mods know where I'm lurkin'.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 30, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Spoiled rotten ... the heat is tuff but we still manage to work for a few minutes almost every day.
> 
> How's your babies?  Ian about to go back to school?  Summers get shorter every year.



They're doin good! Ornery as usual  Ian starts next week, Aimee got waitlisted  for prek  Seems like school just got out, and back they go. Time goes by too quick


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hello everyone





Tag-a-long said:


> Perry ... you stayin' outta trouble?



nevermind ... just read your first mate thread ... I think that speaks for itself!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey Jeff .... tell Terri the blueberry jam is delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey lil Sis .. uhm ... did you know you got pigs in your pool??



Will do Ms Elaine. Now that you mention it, I think I'm gonna go have some


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 30, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> anyone else creepin in here?





Les Miles said:


> creepin' or lurking???


I'm observing!!



Jeff C. said:


> Will do Ms Elaine. Now that you mention it, I think I'm gonna go have some


Jeff that was some good stuff!!....Thanks to you, and Mrs. Terri


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 30, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> nevermind ... just read your first mate thread ... I think that speaks for itself!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2011)

Howdy babes and bro's!
I swear, Snowbabe's avatar looks like 3 pigs in a swimming pool. Do you rinse them off before you choot him?


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey Robert, are you gonna sit there and let Turtlebug talk about you like that? You better go check out the first mate thread.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Robert, are you gonna sit there and let Turtlebug talk about you like that? You better go check out the first mate thread.



I'll check later.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 30, 2011)

anybody know how nics doing said he wasent feelin right


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm observing!!
> 
> Jeff that was some good stuff!!....Thanks to you, and Mrs. Terri



YW Mitch, I just had 2 pieces of toast with some and a glass of milk


I'll catch you folks later (in a few days), gotta head out on the road tomorrow


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> anybody know how nics doing said he wasent feelin right


I think he posted he was doing a little better.........Maybe a doctor on Monday??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> YW Mitch, I just had 2 pieces of toast with some and a glass of milk
> 
> 
> I'll catch you folks later (in a few days), gotta head out on the road tomorrow


Later Jeffro!!


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> YW Mitch, I just had 2 pieces of toast with some and a glass of milk
> 
> 
> I'll catch you folks later (in a few days), gotta head out on the road tomorrow



Safe travels Jeff


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy babes and bro's!
> I swear, Snowbabe's avatar looks like 3 pigs in a swimming pool. Do you rinse them off before you choot him?


  


Jeff C. said:


> YW Mitch, I just had 2 pieces of toast with some and a glass of milk
> 
> 
> I'll catch you folks later (in a few days), gotta head out on the road tomorrow


Have a safe trip Shmoo


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2011)

No moaning this mornin'


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2011)

Just got back from taking Bubbette to da Albany International airport and cropdusting service. Now i can't seem to get back to sleep.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 31, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think he posted he was doing a little better.........Maybe a doctor on Monday??



well i hope the old grouch is alright 







(if he is ok hele come an ban me for calin him old)


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got back from taking Bubbette to da Albany International airport and cropdusting service. Now i can't seem to get back to sleep.



34 days


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> 34 days



can't wait, Bro!
foobaw........foobaw.......foobaw.....


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 31, 2011)

morning fellers


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


>


Hey Nic!!! How you doin today??


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 31, 2011)

Morning folks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.


Mornin Kim. You can take your earplugs out. It's quiet as a mouse in here this morning.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 31, 2011)

Mornin' everyone! I was too busy cleaning up the old house yesterday to join in...what'd I miss?

Nic, I saw something about you feelin' bad...you ok today?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 31, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Mornin' everyone! I was too busy cleaning up the old house yesterday to join in...what'd I miss?
> 
> Nic, I saw something about you feelin' bad...you ok today?



When is that baby due ? Have you gone into nesting mode yet ?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 31, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> When is that baby due ? Have you gone into nesting mode yet ?



We have a reservation at the Coliseum Hosp for the 5th of Aug, to be induced if he doesn't come earlier. Been doin' too much the past few days so I'm pushin' my luck on having my nice, controlled delivery. 

Nesting mode? If trying to unpack all the junk we just moved into the new house before youngin' number three gets here is considered "nesting", sure...I got it happenin'.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 31, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> We have a reservation at the Coliseum Hosp for the 5th of Aug, to be induced if he doesn't come earlier. Been doin' too much the past few days so I'm pushin' my luck on having my nice, controlled delivery.
> 
> Nesting mode? If trying to unpack all the junk we just moved into the new house before youngin' number three gets here is considered "nesting", sure...I got it happenin'.



Take it easy girl. I hope everything goes smooth for you.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 31, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Take it easy girl. I hope everything goes smooth for you.



Thanks. I hope so too. Gonna at least try to get boxes moved into the appropriate rooms. I can't handle everything being stacked up in the living area. My MIL and her husband arrive on Thursday. Once they get here, I can rest easy...they're the type of people who help you with anything.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Thanks. I hope so too. Gonna at least try to get boxes moved into the appropriate rooms. I can't handle everything being stacked up in the living area. My MIL and her husband arrive on Thursday. Once they get here, I can rest easy...they're the type of people who help you with anything.


Don't over do it youngun'. I'd hate to have to come down and fuss at you for you doing more than you should.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Nic!!! How you doin today??





CortGirl said:


> Mornin' everyone! I was too busy cleaning up the old house yesterday to join in...what'd I miss?
> 
> Nic, I saw something about you feelin' bad...you ok today?





Feelin` much better today. Thank ya`ll for the kind thoughts! Just kinda relaxin` ...


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got back from taking Bubbette to da Albany International airport and cropdusting service. Now i can't seem to get back to sleep.



Well you should've brought your leopard kini wearin behind over to Brooks County and removed these horrid bags out of my freezer.     


Went to get some ice this morning and forgot that Fishbait had brought two rattlers from his mom's freezer and put them in ours.  

Doesn't anyone use green trash bags for anything anymore? Nooooooooo, we have to store frozen rattlesnakes (head and all) in a clear bag. 

I'll be drinking hot Diet Coke until them suckers are GONE.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well you should've brought your leopard kini wearin behind over to Brooks County and removed these horrid bags out of my freezer.
> 
> 
> Went to get some ice this morning and forgot that Fishbait had brought two rattlers from his mom's freezer and put them in ours.
> ...



They won't bite....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well you should've brought your leopard kini wearin behind over to Brooks County and removed these horrid bags out of my freezer. .


I do wish you hadn't gone there... I was getting all ready for some lunch and now I have lost any sense of an appetite..


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> They won't bite....



Maybe not but I'm gonna bite Fishbait if he don't get em gone.  


No, wait. He might like that.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I do wish you hadn't gone there... I was getting all ready for some lunch and now I have lost any sense of an appetite..



Must be payback because my chocolate chip muffins aren't sitting so well right now.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't over do it youngun'. I'd hate to have to come down and fuss at you for you doing more than you should.



 I'll see what I can do about relaxin' some!



Nicodemus said:


> Feelin` much better today. Thank ya`ll for the kind thoughts! Just kinda relaxin` ...



Good to hear. You take it easy today...too many people on here need fussin' at, you can't be out sick!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2011)

Yawn, skretch, skratch.



Heyyyyyyyyy ya'll!!


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yawn, skretch, skratch.
> 
> 
> 
> Heyyyyyyyyy ya'll!!



Mornin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2011)

slip said:


> Mornin




Mornin!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Feelin` much better today. Thank ya`ll for the kind thoughts! Just kinda relaxin` ...



sorry for callin ya old had to make sure ur ok


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 31, 2011)

got up at 6 this mornin


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> I'll see what I can do about relaxin' some!
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear. You take it easy today...too many people on here need fussin' at, you can't be out sick!




Write the troublemakers down, and PM them to me.  




Hooked On Quack said:


> Yawn, skretch, skratch.
> 
> 
> 
> Heyyyyyyyyy ya'll!!



Howdy!



slip said:


> Mornin



Howdy!



Seth carter said:


> sorry for callin ya old had to make sure ur ok



Don`t worry about, I am old, and irritible.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Write the troublemakers down, and PM them to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i knew if u were still kickin ude sense it and come check in wth us lol


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 31, 2011)

my girlfreind is coming to swim with me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> my girlfreind is coming to swim with me





Bikini pics!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 31, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bikini pics!!



Are you talking about Robert-woo or Seth's cousin?


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Write the troublemakers down, and PM them to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Nic ... Taking it easy today?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2011)

slip said:


> Hey Nic ... Taking it easy today?





Would you believe me if I said yes?


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Would you believe me if I said yes?



Imma come down there and duct tape you to a seat ... so find a good one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2011)

slip said:


> Imma come down there and duct tape you to a seat ... so find a good one.





Yea, I behaved myself, and did what I was `sposed to do. Only got dizzy once.


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, I behaved myself, and did what I was `sposed to do. Only got dizzy once.



Good boy




My chickens feel all fancy Got them a new and much bigger water jug and a hanging feeder ... they're steppin it up


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2011)

Publix Rotisserrie BBQ chicken, au gratin taters, and some french style green beans are on the menu.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Publix Rotisserrie BBQ chicken, au gratin taters, and some french style green beans are on the menu.



Texas Roadhouse. Cheese fries with ranch, salads, steaks, taters....

I'm beyond stuffed and wish I hadn't ate anything. 



But, it sure was good.


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Texas Roadhouse. Cheese fries with ranch, salads, steaks, taters....
> 
> I'm beyond stuffed and wish I hadn't ate anything.
> 
> ...



You avatar is making me


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2011)

We got us a sho nuff, rared up, stomp down, duck and hide, run for the hills, lightnin` storm like I ain`t seen in years. This stuff is arcin` all over the sky. Bad thunder too, but no rain yet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> We got us a sho nuff, rared up, stomp down, duck and hide, run for the hills, lightnin` storm like I ain`t seen in years. This stuff is arcin` all over the sky. Bad thunder too, but no rain yet.



I was about to say i see a lot of lightning, thunder, and dark clouds over your way. Just partly cloudy over my head.


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2011)

We just got a bunch of rain and a little lightning


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I was about to say i see a lot of lightning, thunder, and dark clouds over your way. Just partly cloudy over my head.





It looks like Cordele is gettin` thumped. Hope Wanda is inside and not on the road.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Texas Roadhouse. Cheese fries with ranch, salads, steaks, taters....
> 
> I'm beyond stuffed and wish I hadn't ate anything.
> 
> ...



We finally used that Longhorns gift certificate last night. Nothings changed. Food is expensive, not very good, and they made Bubbette sit in the parking lot another 30 minues past the time they said it would be ready. We are SOOO done with that place!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> We finally used that Longhorns gift certificate last night. Nothings changed. Food is expensive, not very good, and they made Bubbette sit in the parking lot another 30 minues past the time they said it would be ready. We are SOOO done with that place!




The Redhead and me snuck off to Logans Roadhouse yesterday evenin`, and it weren`t hardly fit to eat either.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2011)

slip said:


> You avatar is making me



It's what I do.   





Nicodemus said:


> We got us a sho nuff, rared up, stomp down, duck and hide, run for the hills, lightnin` storm like I ain`t seen in years. This stuff is arcin` all over the sky. Bad thunder too, but no rain yet.



Yep, we got it here. No rain though.  

I'd love for it to start storming so I could sleep like a baby.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> It's what I do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bug, it ain`t none of my business, but why you pickin` that hogs nose??


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> We finally used that Longhorns gift certificate last night. Nothings changed. Food is expensive, not very good, and they made Bubbette sit in the parking lot another 30 minues past the time they said it would be ready. We are SOOO done with that place!



We got banned from Longhorns a long time ago.    



Fishbait and I were both craving a steak something fierce and since I refused to go back in the freezer with two frozen rattlesnakes in it, he caved.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Bug, it ain`t none of my business, but why you pickin` that hogs nose??



Only you.    



   



Abbey said "Cause he didn't have no thumbs to itch his own nose with".


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Only you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You ain`t right, Girl!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> We got banned from Longhorns a long time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Fishbait and I were both craving a steak something fierce and since I refused to go back in the freezer with two frozen rattlesnakes in it, he caved.



I recognize that 4-wheeler! 
Well, Nic already mentioned Logans mediocrity and we got Longhorn banished from our list. I swear Outback seems to be the only one that has good steaks( to us anyway).
Bubbette is eating with a bunch of nursing teachers in Indianapolis tonight. I'm on call and home alone for 4 days.........


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2011)

Went outside to shut the coop door and ..... Wa bam blinded by the light  ... ning.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You ain`t right, Girl!




She's sitting here reading over my shoulder. I swear, she said it, not me.   





rhbama3 said:


> I recognize that 4-wheeler!
> Well, Nic already mentioned Logans mediocrity and we got Longhorn banished from our list. I swear Outback seems to be the only one that has good steaks( to us anyway).
> Bubbette is eating with a bunch of nursing teachers in Indianapolis tonight. I'm on call and home alone for 4 days.........




Must be nice. 

Jerome was fussing at me last night over becoming a couch potato for the last six months but the way I look at it, one person at work is making my life such a living hades, that I see Saturday and Sunday as my only two days to regroup and get my head back together before I go back to the circus.  I can't wait for this particular person to move on. Or for me to move on, whichever comes first.  


Bait wants to know what yall found out about the car.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> She's sitting here reading over my shoulder. I swear, she said it, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nothing yet. Taking it in the morning. It  slowly drips anti-freeze( one drop every 5-10 seconds) while engine running but very little when turned off. I filled it friday night with coolant( It was very low).


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 31, 2011)

My youngin' is trying to use my belly as a pillow...she just found out what happens when she puts to much pressure on it: her little brother kicked her in the head!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> nothing yet. Taking it in the morning. It  slowly drips anti-freeze( one drop every 5-10 seconds) while engine running but very little when turned off. I filled it friday night with coolant( It was very low).



Well good luck. We've had more than our share of car issues in the last few weeks. Everything is up and running so I'm not complaining about anything transportation-wise.  


Now if I can just get these rattlesnakes OUT OF MY FREEZER!!!! and keep Fishbait from going to the mailbox tomorrow and spoiling his birthday surprise, I'll be good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well good luck. We've had more than our share of car issues in the last few weeks. Everything is up and running so I'm not complaining about anything transportation-wise.
> 
> 
> Now if I can just get these rattlesnakes OUT OF MY FREEZER!!!! and keep Fishbait from going to the mailbox tomorrow and spoiling his birthday surprise, I'll be good.



Did he kill them or were they roadkill? I wonder if they are still edible......


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello peeps 

Just a quick howdy before I shut down the macbook. Yall have a good night in here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> My youngin' is trying to use my belly as a pillow...she just found out what happens when she puts to much pressure on it: her little brother kicked her in the head!




Dat baby ain`t here yet???





turtlebug said:


> Well good luck. We've had more than our share of car issues in the last few weeks. Everything is up and running so I'm not complaining about anything transportation-wise.
> 
> 
> Now if I can just get these rattlesnakes OUT OF MY FREEZER!!!! and keep Fishbait from going to the mailbox tomorrow and spoiling his birthday surprise, I'll be good.





Be glad it ain`t my freezer. There somewhere between 30 and 40 rattlers in it.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 31, 2011)

Glad you are feeling better Nic. Take care of yourself out there in dat heat!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Glad you are feeling better Nic. Take care of yourself out there in dat heat!





Thank you kindly, Cajun.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Dat baby ain`t here yet???



Nope, I'm tryin' my best to keep him in until Thurs. My super sweet (sarcastic) husband decided he was gonna try and sling him out tonight by slamming on the brakes and pulling a sharp u-turn. Baby didn't like it one bit and kicked the tar outta me...so I  the husband.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm surrounded by thunder and lightning. Sammy has already headed to the closet.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Nope, I'm tryin' my best to keep him in until Thurs. My super sweet (sarcastic) husband decided he was gonna try and sling him out tonight by slamming on the brakes and pulling a sharp u-turn. Baby didn't like it one bit and kicked the tar outta me...so I  the husband.





Show him your sigline!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Show him your sigline!






Oh man- as I was reading another post, I saw something drop down in front of my face and then it hit my face...a spider decided to land on me!  I HATE SPIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Oh man- as I was reading another post, I saw something drop down in front of my face and then it hit my face...a spider decided to land on me!  I HATE SPIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Show it your sigline.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Oh man- as I was reading another post, I saw something drop down in front of my face and then it hit my face...a spider decided to land on me!  I HATE SPIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You do realize you should have never told  that to this crew?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Show it your sigline.




He didn't last long enough to show him anything. Unfortunately, my knee jerk reaction was to smoosh it with my hand, so it would stop crawling...then I had to run to the kitchen and wash spider guts off my face...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2011)

Regards folks, this old codger is callin` it a night.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Regards folks, this old codger is callin` it a night.



G'night Nick, sleep tight!


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You do realize you should have never told  that to this crew?


Yep


CortGirl said:


> He didn't last long enough to show him anything. Unfortunately, my knee jerk reaction was to smoosh it with my hand, so it would stop crawling...then I had to run to the kitchen and wash spider guts off my face...





Nicodemus said:


> Regards folks, this old codger is callin` it a night.



Night Nic.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 31, 2011)

tonight was the best night of my life


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You do realize you should have never told  that to this crew?



Read my sigline 'fore you go and do anything...



slip said:


> Yep



You too! Go, read, NOW.



Seth carter said:


> tonight was the best night of my life


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 31, 2011)

cortgirl said:


> read my sigline 'fore you go and do anything...
> 
> 
> 
> You too! Go, read, now.



:d:d


----------



## patchestc (Jul 31, 2011)

I saw "cowboys and aliens" Saturday.  2 thumbs up.  kinda corny
but worth the time.  I liked it.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 31, 2011)

patchestc said:


> I saw "cowboys and aliens" Saturday.  2 thumbs up.  kinda corny
> but worth the time.  I liked it.



i wanna see it


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Read my sigline 'fore you go and do anything...
> 
> 
> 
> You too! Go, read, NOW.


How can i tak a sugar plum seriously? Besides, i ain't the one you gotta worry about. 


patchestc said:


> I saw "cowboys and aliens" Saturday.  2 thumbs up.  kinda corny
> but worth the time.  I liked it.


Welcome to the zoo thread, Patches! 
I want to see it, but will wait till the dvd comes out. I can't stand trying to watch a movie while people are talking, cell phones are ringing, etc...


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Read my sigline 'fore you go and do anything...
> 
> 
> 
> You too! Go, read, NOW.


 _yessss ma'ammmmmm_


patchestc said:


> I saw "cowboys and aliens" Saturday.  2 thumbs up.  kinda corny
> but worth the time.  I liked it.


"cowboys and aliens"


.... Hollywood must of got bored.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, I behaved myself, and did what I was `sposed to do. Only got dizzy once.




Ain't NO way you're gonna be able to play Nekkid Twista dizzy  . . .




slip said:


> Went outside to shut the coop door and ..... Wa bam blinded by the light  ... ning.





There's a song in thar somewhar . . .




Nicodemus said:


> Show him your sigline!




eh   eh ???   




Seth carter said:


> tonight was the best night of my life






Oh My GAAAAAAAAAAAWD...  Pleazzzzze don't tell me . . .



Dangit son, say it ain't so . . .


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 31, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't NO way you're gonna be able to play Nekkid Twista dizzy  . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what is not that bad still dont wanna say it in frona idjits yall can wonder unless u pm me lol


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 31, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> what is not that bad still dont wanna say it in frona idjits yall can wonder unless u pm me lol







Also, maybe this is TMI, but I think this kid is cooked. Seriously, my timer done popped, I have an outie now!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 31, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Oh man- as I was reading another post, I saw something drop down in front of my face and then it hit my face...a spider decided to land on me!  I HATE SPIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





rhbama3 said:


> You do realize you should have never told  that to this crew?


Yep!!.......She don't want Boneboy to get wind of this!!



Nicodemus said:


> Regards folks, this old codger is callin` it a night.


Night Nick!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Also, maybe this is TMI, but I think this kid is cooked. Seriously, my timer done popped, I have an outie now!



The turkey is done!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 31, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Also, maybe this is TMI, but I think this kid is cooked. Seriously, my timer done popped, I have an outie now!


Hate to laugh at ya!! but That's funny right there!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> what is not that bad still dont wanna say it in frona idjits yall can wonder unless u pm me lol




PM sent, and I expect complete details AND pics ....




CortGirl said:


> Also, maybe this is TMI, but I think this kid is cooked. Seriously, my timer done popped, I have an outie now!





OHHHHHHHH SNAP!!!!




rhbama3 said:


> The turkey is done!






Alot of help you are.


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2011)

Dannnng, watching a show about prison in russia ... when they move them people from cell to cell, they are handcuffed, bent over, followed by 3 guys with a AK and banana mag AND a dog .... 

Remind me never to kill anybody in russia


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2011)

slip said:


> Dannnng, watching a show about prison in russia ... when they move them people from cell to cell, they are handcuffed, bent over, followed by 3 guys with a AK and banana mag AND a dog ....
> 
> Remind me never to kill anybody in russia





It's really not that bad, actually it can be enjoyable.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 1, 2011)

howdy fellers. Ain't been able to get on much today. Seems like i aint missed too much though.


----------



## slip (Aug 1, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> howdy fellers. Ain't been able to get on much today. Seems like i aint missed too much though.



Not really .... slow day around here


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2011)

Well another Monday has snuck in while we slept.  Have a cup and make it all better.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 1, 2011)

HAPPY MONDAY TO YOU GOOBLIN and to all of you other drivelers that hopefully will be waking up soon.

Just think ONLY five more days until the weekend !!!   

Try your best to stay as cool as possible today.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 1, 2011)

slip said:


> Not really .... slow day around here



that's a rare occasion on here


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 1, 2011)

Morning folks...  

At least i only have a 4 day work week...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 1, 2011)

Mornin'!




RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep!!.......She don't want Boneboy to get wind of this!!







rhbama3 said:


> The turkey is done!



 ya think?



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hate to laugh at ya!! but That's funny right there!!



Go ahead and laugh, my husband can't help it either.  



Hooked On Quack said:


> OHHHHHHHH SNAP!!!!
> 
> Alot of help you are.






To top it all off: every time I move, whether I'm sittin', laying down or standing in the same positions for too long, my hip pops. Like he's done pushed something out of place and it's snapping back together!  I so skeered!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep!!.......She don't want Boneboy to get wind of this!!





CortGirl said:


>


Boneboy has pet spiders!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Boneboy has pet spiders!!





Note to self: De-friend anyone with pet spiders...


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2011)

Ah'ite, SugarPlum, lets have this baby!!
Good Lord ya'll took off after I left Friday!!  well, I did too, no time to check in, bad when you have to come to work to rest!

Nic?  How you is???????????


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 1, 2011)

Morning ladies and germs. Did I miss anything?

My weekend was filled with Comcast tech's, Ethernet connection not working, CD Rom not working to load Ethernet adapter software 

But I'm good. I fixed it.


----------



## Sirduke (Aug 1, 2011)

Good morning dribblers !


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> Morning ladies and germs. Did I miss anything?
> 
> My weekend was filled with Comcast tech's, Ethernet connection not working, CD Rom not working to load Ethernet adapter software
> 
> But I'm good. I fixed it.


 Another "go to" person for interwebnotworkingproblems!


Sirduke said:


> Good morning dribblers !


 Hi!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 1, 2011)

Yay! Looks like everyone is finally waking up!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Another "go to" person for interwebnotworkingproblems!



I'll help when I can but I can't stand these debil machines.

Oh yeh, in my spare time I set up our 16' pool and filled it. City water = green?  First for me. I hope we are tied into the right water main


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Boneboy has pet spiders!!


Like U didn't know?   


CortGirl said:


> Note to self: De-friend anyone with pet spiders...


   I'll keep him away from ya Cort!   


Sirduke said:


> Good morning dribblers !



Good morning fellow dribblers!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Yay! Looks like everyone is finally waking up!



 How you feeling today, SugarPlum?


Lukikus2 said:


> I'll help when I can but I can't stand these debil machines.
> 
> Oh yeh, in my spare time I set up our 16' pool and filled it. City water = green?  First for me. I hope we are tied into the right water main


 I'm being given a 16' pool in a couple of weeks, I have well water but I wanna look into the salt water treatment instead of chlorine like the last ones I had.............



boneboy96 said:


> Like U didn't know?
> 
> I'll keep him away from ya Cort!   Good morning fellow dribblers!


 shame on you!!  You start that & we're gonna make YOU go down & fill in until the MIL shows up to help!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'll keep him away from ya Cort!



:


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How you feeling today, SugarPlum?
> 
> 
> shame on you!!  You start that & we're gonna make YOU go down & fill in until the MIL shows up to help!!



I'm doing ok today. Aside from the weird joint popping noise I keep hearing...

As far as BB filling in, he can stay at home!! Did you see those creepy thangs?????? He can keep his spider cooties!!

Also, just an interesting fact: did you know that you can only use 30 smileys in one post? I tried to post that message earlier and I was notified that I had around 40 too many...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> I'm doing ok today. Aside from the weird joint popping noise I keep hearing...
> 
> As far as BB filling in, he can stay at home!! Did you see those creepy thangs?????? He can keep his spider cooties!!
> 
> Also, just an interesting fact: did you know that you can only use 30 smileys in one post? I tried to post that message earlier and I was notified that I had around 40 too many...


It really sounds like your body is adjusting to childbirthin time for real!
He brings them thangs out from time to time, you'll get used to them, at least they are on the screen & not in person!
 I usually have to "preview post" to be sure I haven't gone over when I mq!!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> PM sent, and I expect complete details AND pics ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no pm?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 1, 2011)

Boneboy,

No spiders on Monday's 

I kill em and no I don't eat em'. Yuck!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> no pm?


Cute gf ya got there, Sethus!


Lukikus2 said:


> Boneboy,
> 
> No spiders on Monday's
> 
> I kill em and no I don't eat em'. Yuck!


 you don't like da "crunch"?!?!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Cute gf ya got there, Sethus!
> 
> you don't like da "crunch"?!?!



thanks keebs she spent the day with me yesterday


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 1, 2011)

Wednesday morning at 10:42 AM...




























is my guess for Cortgirl's (SP) new arrival to be here.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ya'll don't be hating on Miguel!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> thanks keebs she spent the day with me yesterday


 Saw where the parents & all met........... sounds a bit "too" serious to me............ just watch yourself, you're mighty young yet!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Wednesday morning at 10:42 AM...is my guess for Cortgirl's (SP) new arrival to be here.


I'm gonna go with Thursday afternoon, 3:30 PM............... 



boneboy96 said:


> Ya'll don't be hating on Miguel!


 I don'ts hate him, I just would rather not "pet" him or feed him or see him or.................


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2011)

Mornin ya'll


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Saw where the parents & all met........... sounds a bit "too" serious to me............ just watch yourself, you're mighty young yet!
> 
> 
> I'm gonna go with Thursday afternoon, 3:30 PM...............
> ...



sorry keebs but she is awsome


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm gonna go with Thursday afternoon, 3:30 PM...............
> 
> Now Keebs, you know that they never wait for the inlaws to get there.  That is why I said Wednesday instead.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you don't like da "crunch"?!?!



I don't like the splatter. Hit a wood spider almost that big with the end of a 3' long 2x4. My t-shirt looked ty dyed from the splatter.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2011)

Mornin`...


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`...



mornin nic


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll


 How was your trip? 



Seth carter said:


> sorry keebs but she is awsome


nuttin wrong with awsome, nuttin at all, but she won't be the last "awsome" you date, I'm sure!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna go with Thursday afternoon, 3:30 PM...............
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2011)

The Redhead said:


> I just want to say hello to everybody. I`m still alive and kicking.


  You gotta be, for the grouch to be around! 
 I'll have you a NICE buckshot pepper plant ready the first frost we have!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2011)

The Redhead said:


> Thank you!! I will look forward to it!


 yw, now, what's ailing the grouch???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

What's goin on in here? All I see is a bunch of long hairs in here..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's goin on in here? All I see is a bunch of long hairs in here..


 how'd you get a pic of my dead cat "Trouble" in your avatar?!?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yw, now, what's ailing the grouch???



Aon`t nothin` wrong with me.    Mornin` Keebs.  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's goin on in here? All I see is a bunch of long hairs in here..



Mornin`...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`...


Mornin 


Keebs said:


> How was your trip?
> 
> 
> nuttin wrong with awsome, nuttin at all, but she won't be the last "awsome" you date, I'm sure!
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> _*Aon`t nothin` wrong with me.*_   Mornin` Keebs.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin`...


There's plenty of folks on this here board that would differ with ya on that statement!
Mornin............ Quack deliver that dumptruck for you to load yet?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's goin on in here? All I see is a bunch of long hairs in here..



Mornin Mexican


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Trip was great, had a good time, just didnt last long enuff


 
 they never do unless you're not having fun..............


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> There's plenty of folks on this here board that would differ with ya on that statement!
> Mornin............ Quack deliver that dumptruck for you to load yet?





Not yet. Are you ready for some pears?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Not yet. Are you ready for some pears?


~ohboy~ yeah, I guess I am............ and don't let me forget to give you that rattler in the freezer!!  I need the space!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ~ohboy~ yeah, I guess I am............ and don't let me forget to give you that rattler in the freezer!!  I need the space!





I`ll get him. Let me know when you want them delivered.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>


 bach'ing it, huh?



Nicodemus said:


> I`ll get him. Let me know when you want them delivered.


 If you ain't skedaddling Thur. or Friday or even Sat. will work for me, just don't "overwhelm me" they'll only last so long & you can only can so many on the weekends!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> bach'ing it, huh?
> 
> 
> If you ain't skedaddling Thur. or Friday or even Sat. will work for me, just don't "overwhelm me" they'll only last so long & you can only can so many on the weekends!





Just let me know how many you want at a time.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Just let me know how many you want at a time.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 1, 2011)

Drive by,  they got me profiling today.  One file after another


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> how'd you get a pic of my dead cat "Trouble" in your avatar?!?!



looks like my ugly cat!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 1, 2011)

Mornin' Nick! Glad to see you today. I see your other half is joinin' the crowd too! 

In laws will be here early Thurs AM, so anytime after they get here, this kid can come. I don't care anymore!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

Mornin errybuddy that said mornin. Even to some of the ones that didn't...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2011)

ya'll come on and lets go get some zaxby's


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 1, 2011)

helloooooooooooo


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Drive by,  they got me profiling today.  One file after another


 tell'em you come to work to get a BREAK now!



CortGirl said:


> Mornin' Nick! Glad to see you today. I see your other half is joinin' the crowd too!
> 
> In laws will be here early Thurs AM, so anytime after they get here, this kid can come. I don't care anymore!


You see mine & Eagle Eye's predictions?!?!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin errybuddy that said mornin. Even to some of the ones that didn't...





mudracing101 said:


> ya'll come on and lets go get some zaxby's


I'd love some tongue torch wings please!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Aug 1, 2011)

Well howdy all.. Sorry been busy as heck around here.. trying to get the kids ready for school on fridaMan and i still gotta finish buying school clothes and supplies...ughhhhhh...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 1, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Well howdy all.. Sorry been busy as heck around here.. trying to get the kids ready for school on fridaMan and i still gotta finish buying school clothes and supplies...ughhhhhh...



Howdy. Sounds like fun , right? 

NO


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Well howdy all.. Sorry been busy as heck around here.. trying to get the kids ready for school on fridaMan and i still gotta finish buying school clothes and supplies...ughhhhhh...


 Now I can't believe you didn't have alllll that down as soon as they were out for the summer, clothes & supplies neatly stacked in coordinating boxes in the closet!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

Must be ladies day on the Driveler..


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Must be ladies day on the Driveler..



Whatchu talkin bout Willis


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Must be ladies day on the Driveler..


 I thought that was everyday................ 



Lukikus2 said:


> Whatchu talkin bout Willis


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I thought that was everyday................


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2011)

Uh Keebs , i think your smiley is having a nervous breakdown


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Uh Keebs , i think your smiley is having a nervous breakdown


 I thought it was very fitting.....................


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I thought it was very fitting.....................



NO comment


----------



## southwoodshunter (Aug 1, 2011)

Don't ya"ll ever work......


----------



## southwoodshunter (Aug 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Must be ladies day on the Driveler..


 U got as problem with that... sparky... when U comin back to So Ga.. or are U?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 1, 2011)

southwoodshunter said:


> Don't ya"ll ever work......



Shhhhhhh Don't type so loud. My boss will hear


----------



## southwoodshunter (Aug 1, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> Shhhhhhh Don't type so loud. My boss will hear


 
I'll try to be quieter next time.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

southwoodshunter said:


> U got as problem with that... sparky... when U comin back to So Ga.. or are U?


Looks like I have a day trip coming up this week, just don't know what day yet...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> NO comment





southwoodshunter said:


> Don't ya"ll ever work......


 when I'm "allowed"................... 


southwoodshunter said:


> U got as problem with that... sparky... when U comin back to So Ga.. or are U?


Git'em Wander, GIT'EM!



Lukikus2 said:


> Shhhhhhh Don't type so loud. My boss will hear


 you ain't got the driveler's special silencing device??? It was supposed to come in your welcome package!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you ain't got the driveler's special silencing device??? It was supposed to come in your welcome package!



I was told they don't ship nothing across state lines.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2011)

southwoodshunter said:


> Don't ya"ll ever work......


 heyyy


Keebs said:


> you ain't got the driveler's special silencing device??? It was supposed to come in your welcome package!



Yeah? you didnt get the welcome package Just send me 19.95 plus shipping and handling and i'll get it out today


----------



## southwoodshunter (Aug 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> heyyy


 
Hey.... did ya'll enjoy your trip to Lake Blackshear.. 
never heard back from my cousin.. think he was afraid to give up his spots....


----------



## Sirduke (Aug 1, 2011)

Howdy folks, hows life ?  Anybody seen Hankus or Hawtrap ?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2011)

southwoodshunter said:


> Hey.... did ya'll enjoy your trip to Lake Blackshear..
> never heard back from my cousin.. think he was afraid to give up his spots....



Oh yeah , we had a great time.  Thats ok , i never had a chance to even fish. Spent the whole time boating, swimming and cookin My mom went and broke her ankle, that sucked, but other than that i wished i could of stayed more than 5 days. I'll go fishin another time, it was more family time than anything.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> I was told they don't ship nothing across state lines.


I keep forgetting you're in Floriduh!


mudracing101 said:


> heyyy
> Yeah? you didnt get the welcome package Just send me 19.95 plus shipping and handling and i'll get it out today





Sirduke said:


> Howdy folks, hows life ?  Anybody seen Hankus or Hawtrap ?


 not a peep!


mudracing101 said:


> Oh yeah , we had a great time.  Thats ok , i never had a chance to even fish. Spent the whole time boating, swimming and cookin _*My mom went and broke her ankle,*_ that sucked, but other than that i wished i could of stayed more than 5 days. I'll go fishin another time, it was more family time than anything.


OUCH!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 1, 2011)

Quick fly by...howdy all!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 1, 2011)

Staycation with my three boys all week. We got lots of projects and fun planned for it. 

Gotta run... you idgits have fun in here.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Quick fly by...howdy all!


Whoa there............. how's the leg??????



Les Miles said:


> Staycation with my three boys all week. We got lots of projects and fun planned for it.
> 
> Gotta run... you idgits have fun in here.


 have fun!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

I see it's still just womenz in here...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 1, 2011)

southwoodshunter said:


> Don't ya"ll ever work......



I work so very hard every day just being a driveler.  Sometimes, I have to work overtime on it too.  Unfortunately my pay scale is something like ZERO (0) so even on an overtime basis ( 0  X  1- 1/2 ) is still ZERO.  But I sure have a lot of fun doing it though.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I see it's still just womenz in here...





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I work so very hard every day just being a driveler.  Sometimes, I have to work overtime on it too.  Unfortunately my pay scale is something like ZERO (0) so even on an overtime basis ( 0  X  1- 1/2 ) is still ZERO.  But I sure have a lot of fun doing it though.


 EE, you see what MC is calling YOU?!??! (I wouldn't take that if I wuz you!)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> EE, you see what MC is calling YOU?!??! (I wouldn't take that if I wuz you!)



I ain't skeered of no bird brain...


----------



## slip (Aug 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I ain't skeered of no bird brain...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 1, 2011)

I found just the perfect woman for MC.

I was in the grocery store Saturday afternoon and I saw this woman strutting down the aisle with her grocery cart and this lady was about an inch taller than I am and about the 40 lbs heavier than I am. Oh, and by the way, I am 6' 3" tall and weigh 235 lbs.  She stopped and started talking to a little ole white headed lady that probably weighed about 90 lbs.  When she said hello to the little ole lady, I about fell in the floor because her voice was so DEEP that it made my voice sound like a little peep.  I mean this lady could play offensive lineman for the Falcons.  I asked my cousin who/what the heck was that and laughed and said, "She used to be a Man"      and I replied, "What do you mean, Used To BE" !!!  I swear that she probably still stands up at the urinal.  Her voice was booming over every aisle in the store.  

MC, You would probably love "Her" !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I found just the perfect woman for MC.
> 
> I was in the grocery store Saturday afternoon and I saw this woman strutting down the aisle with her grocery cart and this lady was about an inch taller than I am and about the 40 lbs heavier than I am. Oh, and by the way, I am 6' 3" tall and weigh 235 lbs.  She stopped and started talking to a little ole white headed lady that probably weighed about 90 lbs.  When she said hello to the little ole lady, I about fell in the floor because her voice was so DEEP that it made my voice sound like a little peep.  I mean this lady could play offensive lineman for the Falcons.  I asked my cousin who/what the heck was that and laughed and said, "She used to be a Man"      and I replied, "What do you mean, Used To BE" !!!  I swear that she probably still stands up at the urinal.  Her voice was booming over every aisle in the store.
> 
> MC, You would probably love "Her" !!!



I tried reading all of that, but if a woman truly qualifies it doesn't take so many words to convey that. Too many words, as typical of congress, is typical of a cover up of something more sinister.

Besides, I've got a good woman. Check with Slip and Seth, I heard they always have hooks in the water trolling for a bite.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I tried reading all of that, but if a woman truly qualifies it doesn't take so many words to convey that. Too many words, as typical of congress, is typical of a cover up of something more sinister.
> 
> Besides, I've got a good woman. Check with Slip and Seth, I heard they always have hooks in the water trolling for a bite.





You and me both got better than we deserve.  


Afternoon folks.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You see mine & Eagle Eye's predictions?!?!



I saw that. I was going to respond earlier but had some errands to run. And then pregnancy brain made me stoopid again. 

I'm cool with it happenin' on Thursday. As long as it's closer to noon than earlier in the mornin 

Anything exciting happening around here this afternoon?

PS- your avatar is way trippy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You and me both got better than we deserve.
> 
> 
> Afternoon folks.



I out kicked my coverage and still managed to run down and field the ball...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I out kicked my coverage and still managed to run down and field the ball...




Yea, me too. I chased that girl for 4 turkey and deer seasons before she finally caught me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2011)

Sugar Plum, no baby yet???


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Sugar Plum, no baby yet???



Not yet! I'm bein' lazy today, in hopes of keeping him in longer


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I out kicked my coverage and still managed to run down and field the ball...





Nicodemus said:


> Yea, me too. I chased that girl for 4 turkey and deer seasons before she finally caught me.



Yea, I agree with both of you.  I think that both of you are about as fortunate as I am because I married the very best lady on the planet for me and I will go to my grave still batting .1000 because I am not going to ruin my batting average by taking a chance on marrying another one.  I made that very clear up front to my lady friend in Texas and she understands.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2011)

clear the door, i'm out , ya'll  be good


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> I saw that. I was going to respond earlier but had some errands to run. And then pregnancy brain made me stoopid again.
> 
> I'm cool with it happenin' on Thursday. As long as it's closer to noon than earlier in the mornin
> 
> ...


Keep us posted!!
And thank ya, I think it's pretty kewl myself......... kinda "fits me" most days!



mudracing101 said:


> clear the door, i'm out , ya'll  be good


 Right behind ya!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, me too. I chased that girl for 4 turkey and deer seasons before she finally caught me.



Wore her down huh???



CortGirl said:


> Not yet! I'm bein' lazy today, in hopes of keeping him in longer







EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Yea, I agree with both of you.  I think that both of you are about as fortunate as I am because I married the very best lady on the planet for me and I will go to my grave still batting .1000 because I am not going to ruin my batting average by taking a chance on marrying another one.  I made that very clear up front to my lady friend in Texas and she understands.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Whoa there............. how's the leg??????
> 
> 
> have fun!



Still attached!      Find out all the good news/bad news friday morning.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 1, 2011)

We would make a lousy football team with all of us out punting our coverage.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> We would make a lousy football team with all of us out punting our coverage.



Yeah but we are heavy on tight ends and wide receivers...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You and me both got better than we deserve.
> 
> 
> Afternoon folks.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I out kicked my coverage and still managed to run down and field the ball...






I played on the same field as ya'll!!


Gotta a 2 night work week!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2011)

Evening, folks!
Day one of a call week, yea.
I think Lewis has kennel cough. Poor thing sounds like he's trying to cough up a lung.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey Robert, have you tried the chilidogs at that little place beside Backwoods? And if you have, how do they compare to Jimmys?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Robert, have you tried the chilidogs at that little place beside Backwoods? And if you have, how do they compare to Jimmys?



They are pretty good, but they ain't no "Jimmys" by a long shot. 

I think you just suggested supper for us tonight. Some chili dogs sound good.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> They are pretty good, but they ain't no "Jimmys" by a long shot.
> 
> I think you just suggested supper for us tonight. Some chili dogs sound good.





As bad as I hate to go to town, I might have to go into downtown Albany tomorrow. I haven`t had a Jimmys chilidog in a year and a half.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Robert, have you tried the chilidogs at that little place beside Backwoods? And if you have, how do they compare to Jimmys?


 

I had a brotha' in Albany tell me that Jimmy's got in trouble for mixing canned dog food in their hot dogs...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I had a brotha' in Albany tell me that Jimmy's got in trouble for mixing canned dog food in their hot dogs...



I wish i knew what dog food and how they did it.


----------



## Sirduke (Aug 1, 2011)

I've never had a Jimmy's dog, but hear they are good.  One of our guys at EMS has a hotdog stand here in Dville, aka the Dawg Shack. Makes a mean chili dog, but the corndogs are the bomb.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I had a brotha' in Albany tell me that Jimmy's got in trouble for mixing canned dog food in their hot dogs...





I heard that too, a long time ago. Best dogfood I ever ate!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I heard that too, a long time ago. Best dogfood I ever ate!



Did you ever get the urge to chase cars after eating a couple of Jimmy's dogs??


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> I've never had a Jimmy's dog, but hear they are good.  One of our guys at EMS has a hotdog stand here in Dville, aka the Dawg Shack. Makes a mean chili dog, but the corndogs are the bomb.



Good to know.
Another most excellent place is Monroe's in Americus. I think they have the best dogs i've ever eaten. Wish they'd open a shop here.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Robert, have you tried the chilidogs at that little place beside Backwoods? And if you have, how do they compare to Jimmys?





rhbama3 said:


> They are pretty good, but they ain't no "Jimmys" by a long shot.
> 
> I think you just suggested supper for us tonight. Some chili dogs sound good.





Nicodemus said:


> As bad as I hate to go to town, I might have to go into downtown Albany tomorrow. I haven`t had a Jimmys chilidog in a year and a half.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I had a brotha' in Albany tell me that Jimmy's got in trouble for mixing canned dog food in their hot dogs...




Guys, I don't know but if you eat some of these, you might be hearing my good friend, the late Lewis Grizzard saying "Chili Dawgs Always Bark At Night".   And this time, it might be for a good reason.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you ever get the urge to chase cars after eating a couple of Jimmy's dogs??





Some, but it`s the trees that are in trouble.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2011)

argh!!!
beeper calls. see ya'll later!


----------



## Sirduke (Aug 1, 2011)

Nic you ever get down this way ?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> argh!!!
> beeper calls. see ya'll later!



argh !!!   Football practice calls.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Nic you ever get down this way ?





Oh yea. I`m down there about as much as I am here. Seminole County is my third home.


----------



## Sirduke (Aug 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh yea. I`m down there about as much as I am here. Seminole County is my third home.



Well dang, be safe when you here, else I'll be hovering over you with needles and such.

Drop by the station one of them days .


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Well dang, be safe when you here, else I'll be hovering over you with needles and such.
> 
> Drop by the station one of them days .





I`ll do that. Where is the Dawg House? I`ll have to try them.


----------



## Sirduke (Aug 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll do that. Where is the Dawg House? I`ll have to try them.



Its the Dawg Shack, right behind Hardees, red building.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Its the Dawg Shack, right behind Hardees, red building.





Oh yea. I remember seein` now. Thanks, and I`ll be droppin` in to see ya`ll.


----------



## Sirduke (Aug 1, 2011)

Nic, the best part about him working the same shift as me, he loves LOVES to cook.  Says he doesn't get to really cook at the Dawg Shack, so he goes wild in the station kitchen.

Today was spicy chicken in gravy, rice, snap beans, and Mexican corn bread.

I'm still full 4 hours later.

Next shift he said for me to bring a roast and hand it off to him.  I can't wait.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 1, 2011)

a'ight yall its time to cut a rug!    


<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LRX91eF_cY0?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LRX91eF_cY0?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2011)

Day one of my week is by the wayside.   Of yeah relaxing time.


----------



## Sirduke (Aug 1, 2011)

Went on a call today, on the way back, I noticed a dog in a pen at an abandoned house (trailer) so I stopped.  Turns out it was three dogs, and you could read a newspaper through them.  

I hate dogs, but I wouldn't do that to an animal.

Sorry  offspring of unwed mothers just left them there, penned up and left them to starve.

The county has no animal services, if you call 911, the animals tend to disappear (read most likely shot by a deputy) so I turned them out.  Almost got bit for my trouble, but at least they got a fighting chance now.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 1, 2011)

They are opening a Barker's here in Roswell/Alpharetta area.   Haven't had a barker's hot dog since I worked downtown Atlanta by Woodruff Park.   They sure are good.

http://www.barkersredhots.com/locations.htm


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> They are opening a Barker's here in Roswell/Alpharetta area.   Haven't had a barker's hot dog since I worked downtown Atlanta by Woodruff Park.   They sure are good.
> 
> http://www.barkersredhots.com/locations.htm



i go by there everyday on the way home from work.  Gonna have to stop in there and get me a dog one day!


----------



## slip (Aug 1, 2011)

Well that was fun ... Took the Mini and the 30-06 to the range for a while, mom came and shot her pistol a few times too.


Never gets old, but it was dang sure hot.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2011)

slip said:


> Well that was fun ... Took the Mini and the 30-06 to the range for a while, mom came and shot her pistol a few times too.
> 
> 
> Never gets old, but it was dang sure hot.





Didja shoot some of your new ammo??


----------



## slip (Aug 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didja shoot some of your new ammo??



Yessir


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 1, 2011)

i call nexdt drivler


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 1, 2011)

slip said:


> Well that was fun ... Took the Mini and the 30-06 to the range for a while, mom came and shot her pistol a few times too.
> 
> 
> Never gets old, but it was dang sure hot.



What kind of pistol does your mom have Cody?   Is she proficient with it?


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 1, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i call nexdt drivler



 You can't call NEXT until you learn to spell it!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i call nexdt drivler



You had the last one. 
Give someone else a shot at it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i call nexdt drivler


To late...

Time to nominate officers to the CWA


----------



## slip (Aug 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> What kind of pistol does your mom have Cody?   Is she proficient with it?



She shoots a .38 right now, but i believe she's going to get something else here soon. Shes good enough to hit the target justs needs some more range time.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 1, 2011)

What's happenin' y'all? I had to go run some errands...I'm too danged pregnant to do another thing. Bleah. Kitchen is a MESS, but I don't give a rip. Maybe the kitchen cleaning fairy will stop by overnight.


----------



## slip (Aug 1, 2011)

Since the new one is open yall head over there

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=634007


----------

